# Huge Thighs?



## activistfatgirl

No pics included!

I've got a question about big thighs: who's got em? I have never once seen pictures of anyone with thighs like mine. 

They don't have rolls on them, nor are they rippled or riveted with cellulite. They are mostly smooth. But they are generally out of proportion with the rest of my body. My calves are thick and shapely, but TINY compared to my thighs.

My thighs stick out almost as far as my belly. Yes, it's true. If I press in my belly just a few inches, I can SEE the TOPS of my thighs. And my belly sticks out quite a lot. I can pull off a "thinner" look if I hide my thighs because a high amount of my weight is there, but not on the rest of my legs.

I don't know how else to describe my thighs without pics besides the fact they are so large they each stick out many inches from my body.

It's one of the main reasons I wouldn't sport a bikini, though it would be helpful if I saw someone that looked like me. 

Anyone got any pics that are somewhat similiar to what I'm saying?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I got them. My thighs actually stick out past my belly. You just have big quad muscles. Nothing wrong with that.  I don't have a current picture showing my belly to leg ratio, but I might take one for the sake of the point.


----------



## GPL

Hey girls,

Thick thighs are incredibly sexy to me! I love thighs that stick out everywhere and I think it is not strange. I've seen more women with thighs like you described. Please don;t think it is strange or something...

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## love dubh

I want thick thighs. I had relatively big ones while running cross country, but then I stopped, and they went away. 


Hopefully cycling has the same result.


----------



## activistfatgirl

While I know I do have really powerful thigh muscles, that would not do what I've got going on.

Think more like saddlebags of flesh, but not on the sides, on the front and center of my thighs.

It's more apparant than ever that I must get another digi camera!


----------



## shy guy

Ok girls thick thighs are AWESOME!!!!!:smitten: and thats all there is to it one of my ex's had thick thighs(and I mean THICK!!!:eat2Oh miss them(NOT HER!!!)they had alot of power to them wich I loved plus they looked dam good...later


----------



## NancyGirl74

I too am thick of thigh. I'm tick of calves also....in fact my whole lower half is thick. Oddly, of all the things I would change about my fatness my thighs are on the bottom of the list.


----------



## exile in thighville

man...all this thigh talk sounds really good. activist, i saw your pics for the first time after checking out your myspace and they're sweet as hell. sadeian, i've actually never seen you beyond that little 1" b-n-w thingy


----------



## activistfatgirl

dan ex machina said:


> i saw your pics for the first time after checking out your myspace and they're sweet as hell.



And they say there's no chivalry anymore? Har!  Too bad I forgot to post the pic of me in my "sweet as hell" t-shirt! Thanks, Dan.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

dan ex machina said:


> man...all this thigh talk sounds really good. activist, i saw your pics for the first time after checking out your myspace and they're sweet as hell. sadeian, i've actually never seen you beyond that little 1" b-n-w thingy



Well, I'm 5' 5", have long, dark hair, either hour-glass or pear-shaped, depending who you ask, and I have tons of broken glass and bloody little holes in me.


----------



## activistfatgirl

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, I'm 5' 5", have long, dark hair, either hour-glass or pear-shaped, depending who you ask, and I have tons of broken glass and bloody little holes in me.



You sound hot! Now post pictures of your thighs please.


----------



## hvetic

thighs are my favorite part of a woman's body, the bigger the better. I don't know what it is but a girl with thick big legs just gets me jumping off the walls.


----------



## wrench13

My family from my moms side all have the famous M**ller keg legs. On the men, we get these strong, pick up a volkswagon thighs, the women how ever get much larger and more meaty ones. It doesn't stop the women folk in our family from wearing whatever the hell they want, though.

Me personally, am a leg man and a curvy big leg will allways draw my eye.
Not that I dont find all bbw attractive, there's just something elemental that scratches away at the old cortex !


----------



## Emma

Mine were like that but I got bigger and now I have a roll on each side in the middle just under my belly.


----------



## Markt

I have to say, this is a very arousing post. Thick thighs scream sex appeal.


----------



## Fafnir

i only say a girl once in my life that had thighs that stuck out farther than her belly and that was about 10 years ago, its been stuck in my mind since, to me its one attribute that i dream to have on a woman...


----------



## Seth Warren

Mmm...big juicy thighs...

My girlfriend has those. No complaints here.


----------



## tjw1971

It's not that common that I've seen women with the really thick legs that stick out further than the rest of their body - but they're out there.

I was lucky enough to date a gal like that, 7 or 8 years ago. She had really big leg muscles, but covered with a layer of fat too. Totally smooth, near perfect skin. Some of my friends who saw her used to joke that it looked like someone took the top half of one woman and attached it to the bottom half of another gal. I guess there was some truth to that, but I thought it was absolutely sexy!

She often complained about how heavy she was because of all the weight in her legs. ("The scale begs for mercy when I weigh myself!" was one of her comments, as I recall. Heh.) But she also had incredible leg strength, which I, at least, think she should have been proud of. I weighed about 170lbs. at the time we dated, and she could support my full weight sitting on the end of her outstretched leg as she sat on a chair or the couch!




Fafnir said:


> i only say a girl once in my life that had thighs that stuck out farther than her belly and that was about 10 years ago, its been stuck in my mind since, to me its one attribute that i dream to have on a woman...


----------



## exile in thighville

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, I'm 5' 5", have long, dark hair, either hour-glass or pear-shaped, depending who you ask, and I have tons of broken glass and bloody little holes in me.



is it the hourglass that's broken? because that would mean sand, not blood is coming out of you. i'm a pear elitist (my girlfriend sets a high standard, she's practically pickable), so i'm guessing i'd find you hourglass


----------



## Ned Sonntag

Wow activistfatgirl and theSadeianLinguist are two of my FAVORITE super-smart young posters and it's cool to hear that they have my favorite weight distribution schematic as well. They probably have a common female ancestor... there's some facial resemblance there too... the genes are expressed...:smitten:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Thank you, Neddy. I think AFG is pretty groovy and I'd love to be related.


----------



## activistfatgirl

tjw1971 said:


> She often complained about how heavy she was because of all the weight in her legs. ("The scale begs for mercy when I weigh myself!" was one of her comments, as I recall. Heh.) But she also had incredible leg strength, which I, at least, think she should have been proud of. I weighed about 170lbs. at the time we dated, and she could support my full weight sitting on the end of her outstretched leg as she sat on a chair or the couch!



My favorite game is Airplanes, when I lay on my back and someone stands in front of me, grabbing my hands, with my feet on their pelvis. Then I lift them up above me. Totally fun.


----------



## activistfatgirl

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Thank you, Neddy. I think AFG is pretty groovy and I'd love to be related.



We'd rule the world if we were related, so maybe we shouldn't wish that.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I think this is the signature bulge you're talking about, AFG: 

View attachment IMG_0142.jpg


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Then they're pretty much the widest thing on my body: 

View attachment IMG_0141.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker

maire dubh said:


> Hopefully cycling has the same result.


Probably.

Ever see Lon Halderman?


----------



## Ned Sonntag

Roots of Human Family Tree Are Shallow

- - - - - - - - - - - -


By MATT CRENSON AP National Writer

July 01,2006 | -- Whoever it was probably lived a few thousand years ago, somewhere in East Asia -- Taiwan, Malaysia and Siberia all are likely locations. He -- or she -- did nothing more remarkable than be born, live, have children and die.

Yet this was the ancestor of every person now living on Earth -- the last person in history whose family tree branches out to touch all 6.5 billion people on the planet today.

That means everybody on Earth descends from somebody who was around as recently as the reign of Tutankhamen, maybe even during the Golden Age of ancient Greece. There's even a chance that our last shared ancestor lived at the time of Christ.

"It's a mathematical certainty that that person existed," said Steve Olson, whose 2002 book "Mapping Human History" traces the history of the species since its origins in Africa more than 100,000 years ago.



It is human nature to wonder about our ancestors -- who they were, where they lived, what they were like. People trace their genealogy, collect antiques and visit historical sites hoping to capture just a glimpse of those who came before, to locate themselves in the sweep of history and position themselves in the web of human existence.

But few people realize just how intricately that web connects them not just to people living on the planet today, but to everyone who ever lived.

With the help of a statistician, a computer scientist and a supercomputer, Olson has calculated just how interconnected the human family tree is. You would have to go back in time only 2,000 to 5,000 years -- and probably on the low side of that range -- to find somebody who could count every person alive today as a descendant.



Furthermore, Olson and his colleagues have found that if you go back a little farther -- about 5,000 to 7,000 years ago -- everybody living today has exactly the same set of ancestors. In other words, every person who was alive at that time is either an ancestor to all 6 billion people living today, or their line died out and they have no remaining descendants.

That revelation is "especially startling," statistician Jotun Hein of England's Oxford University wrote in a commentary on the research published by the journal Nature.

"Had you entered any village on Earth in around 3,000 B.C., the first person you would have met would probably be your ancestor," Hein marveled.

It also means that all of us have ancestors of every color and creed. Every Palestinian suicide bomber has Jews in his past. Every Sunni Muslim in Iraq is descended from at least one Shiite. And every Klansman's family has African roots.

How can this be?

It's simple math. Every person has two parents, four grandparents and eight great-grandparents. Keep doubling back through the generations -- 16, 32, 64, 128 -- and within a few hundred years you have thousands of ancestors.

It's nothing more than exponential growth combined with the facts of life. By the 15th century you've got a million ancestors. By the 13th you've got a billion. Sometime around the 9th century -- just 40 generations ago -- the number tops a trillion.

But wait. How could anybody -- much less everybody -- alive today have had a trillion ancestors living during the 9th century?

The answer is, they didn't. Imagine there was a man living 1,200 years ago whose daughter was your mother's 36th great-grandmother, and whose son was your father's 36th great-grandfather. That would put him on two branches on your family tree, one on your mother's side and one on your father's.

In fact, most of the people who lived 1,200 years ago appear not twice, but thousands of times on our family trees, because there were only 200 million people on Earth back then. Simple division -- a trillion divided by 200 million -- shows that on average each person back then would appear 5,000 times on the family tree of every single individual living today.

But things are never average. Many of the people who were alive in the year 800 never had children; they don't appear on anybody's family tree. Meanwhile, more prolific members of society would show up many more than 5,000 times on a lot of people's trees.

Keep going back in time, and there are fewer and fewer people available to put on more and more branches of the 6.5 billion family trees of people living today. It is mathematically inevitable that at some point, there will be a person who appears at least once on everybody's tree.

But don't stop there; keep going back. As the number of potential ancestors dwindles and the number of branches explodes there comes a time when every single person on Earth is an ancestor to all of us, except the ones who never had children or whose lines eventually died out.

And it wasn't all that long ago. When you walk through an exhibit of Ancient Egyptian art from the time of the pyramids, everything there was very likely created by one of your ancestors -- every statue, every hieroglyph, every gold necklace. If there is a mummy lying in the center of the room, that person was almost certainly your ancestor, too.

It means when Muslims, Jews or Christians claim to be children of Abraham, they are all bound to be right.

"No matter the languages we speak or the color of our skin, we share ancestors who planted rice on the banks of the Yangtze, who first domesticated horses on the steppes of the Ukraine, who hunted giant sloths in the forests of North and South America, and who labored to build the Great Pyramid of Khufu," Olson and his colleagues wrote in the journal Nature.

How can they be so sure?

Seven years ago one of Olson's colleagues, a Yale University statistician named Joseph Chang, started thinking about how to estimate when the last common ancestor of everybody on Earth today lived. In a paper published by the journal "Advances in Applied Probability," Chang showed that there is a mathematical relationship between the size of a population and the number of generations back to a common ancestor. Plugging the planet's current population into his equation, he came up with just over 32 generations, or about 900 years.

Chang knew that answer was wrong because it relied on some common, but inaccurate, assumptions that population geneticists often use to simplify difficult mathematical problems.

For example, his analysis pretended that Earth's population has always been what it is today. It also assumed that individuals choose their mates randomly. And each generation had to reproduce all at once.

Chang's calculations essentially treated the world like one big meet market where any given guy was equally likely to pair up with any woman, whether she lived in the next village or halfway around the world. Chang was fully aware of the inaccuracy -- people have to select their partners from the pool of individuals they have actually met, unless they are entering into an arranged marriage. But even then, they are much more likely to mate with partners who live nearby. And that means that geography can't be ignored if you are going to determine the relatedness of the world's population.

A few years later Chang was contacted by Olson, who had started thinking about the world's interrelatedness while writing his book. They started corresponding by e-mail, and soon included in their deliberations Douglas Rohde, a Massachusetts Institute of Technology neuroscientist and computer expert who now works for Google.

The researchers knew they would have to account for geography to get a better picture of how the family tree converges as it reaches deeper into the past. They decided to build a massive computer simulation that would essentially re-enact the history of humanity as people were born, moved from one place to another, reproduced and died.

Rohde created a program that put an initial population on a map of the world at some date in the past, ranging from 7,000 to 20,000 years ago. Then the program allowed those initial inhabitants to go about their business. He allowed them to expand in number according to accepted estimates of past population growth, but had to cap the expansion at 55 million people due to computing limitations. Although unrealistic in some respects -- 55 million is a lot less than the 6.5 billion people who actually live on Earth today -- he found through trial and error that the limitation did not significantly change the outcome with regard to common ancestry.

The model also had to allow for migration based on what historians, anthropologists and archaeologists know about how frequently past populations moved both within and between continents. Rohde, Chang and Olson chose a range of migration rates, from a low level where almost nobody left their native home to a much higher one where up to 20 percent of the population reproduced in a town other than the one where they were born, and one person in 400 moved to a foreign country.

Allowing very little migration, Rohde's simulation produced a date of about 5,000 B.C. for humanity's most recent common ancestor. Assuming a higher, but still realistic, migration rate produced a shockingly recent date of around 1 A.D.

Some people even suspect that the most recent common ancestor could have lived later than that.

"A number of people have written to me making the argument that the simulations were too conservative," Rohde said.

Migration is the key. When a people have offspring far from their birthplaces, they essentially introduce their entire family lines into their adopted populations, giving their immediate offspring and all who come after them a set of ancestors from far away.

People tend to think of preindustrial societies as places where this sort of thing rarely happened, where virtually everyone lived and died within a few miles of the place where they were born. But history is full of examples that belie that notion.

Take Alexander the Great, who conquered every country between Greece and northern India, siring two sons along the way by Persian mothers. Consider Prince Abd Al-Rahman, son of a Syrian father and a Berber mother, who escaped Damascus after the overthrow of his family's dynasty and started a new one in Spain. The Vikings, the Mongols, and the Huns all traveled thousands of miles to burn, pillage and -- most pertinent to genealogical considerations -- rape more settled populations.

More peaceful people moved around as well. During the Middle Ages, the Gypsies traveled in stages from northern India to Europe. In the New World, the Navaho moved from western Canada to their current home in the American Southwest. People from East Asia fanned out into the South Pacific Islands, and Eskimos frequently traveled back and forth across the Bering Sea from Siberia to Alaska.

"These genealogical networks, as they start spreading out they really have the ability to get virtually everywhere," Olson said.

Though people like to think of culture, language and religion as barriers between groups, history is full of religious conversions, intermarriages, illegitimate births and adoptions across those lines. Some historical times and places were especially active melting pots -- medieval Spain, ancient Rome and the Egypt of the pharaohs, for example.

"And the thing is, you only need one," said Mark Humphrys, an amateur anthropologist and professor of computer science at Dublin City University.

One ancestral link to another cultural group among your millions of forbears, and you share ancestors with everyone in that group. So everyone who reproduced with somebody who was born far from their own natal home -- every sailor blown off course, every young man who set off to seek his fortune, every woman who left home with a trader from a foreign land -- as long as they had children, they helped weave the tight web of brotherhood we all share.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. The information contained in the AP News report may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed without the prior written authority of The Associated Press.


----------



## Blackjack

Dammit TSL...

You ruined my plan to post a "This thread is useless without pics" picture.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

Yipes Sadeian Linguist I don't think there's an excess ounce on you beyond what's necessary for health, but I'm still totally smitten. :smitten:


----------



## love dubh

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Then they're pretty much the widest thing on my body:



Sade, sista, you have a nice rack. :]


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Thank you, Maire and Nedster. Anyway, it's AFG's turn to post thigh pics.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Thank you, Maire and Nedster. Anyway, it's AFG's turn to post thigh pics.



SL Hot girl very very hot!!:wubu:

Did someone say thighs??????


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Woohoo! Nice butt!


----------



## fatluvnguy

I dated a girl in high school who had huge thighs much like you describe. She was totally pear-shaped, not much of a belly but had the fattest thighs I had ever seen up to that time. She had a thick fold of fat that draped over her kneecaps. I thought she was totally hot but I was struggling with being attracted to fat girls and she was not confident about her size. Too bad because she was one wonderful girl.


----------



## exile in thighville

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Then they're pretty much the widest thing on my body:



you're probably the thinnest girl i'll ever say this to but very, very cute. and that's coming from a feeder.


----------



## activistfatgirl

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I think this is the signature bulge you're talking about, AFG:



TSL, we have very different bodies, but I do see how powerful your thighs are.

But its the boobs that are really noticeable!


----------



## activistfatgirl

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Did someone say thighs??????



Thanks for helping us out with a pic Sandie.

I'll need to borrow someone's camera. Now I MUST show what I'm talking about.


----------



## MissToodles

we call them drumstick legs in my family. It's a very common physical trait among the women!


----------



## activistfatgirl

MissToodles said:


> we call them drumstick legs in my family. It's a very common physical trait among the women!



YES. That makes sense. Sandie's legs above are thick allover, quite different from mine. Mine get slender towards the knees but super flabby at the top and center. JUST like a drumstick.


----------



## L2blazerman

My fiancee is not a bbw (she's about 5'2'' and 120 lbs) but she has large thighs for her frame, which is what I find very sexy. If a woman is thin but has thights out of proportion to her frame, that, to me, can be just as attractive as a bbw who has big thighs. I always chuckle when my fiancee has to buy a jean size (or sizes) bigger than the one in which she would normally fit just to have a chance of squeezing her thighs into them.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Thanks, Danno!

Drumstick is a PERFECT word, Toods. AFG, now we're all damned curious. Post, post, post!


----------



## Phalloidium

maire dubh said:


> I want thick thighs. I had relatively big ones while running cross country, but then I stopped, and they went away.
> 
> 
> Hopefully cycling has the same result.



Cycling itself won't develop big muscles, unless you're doing very specific training. Usually the power/strength of the muscle is built up in training at the gym, then conditioned on the road. If you use a muscle without strength training it will shrink over time.

My own thighs:










I've still got a ways to go though on my way to competitive cycling.

Big thighs can be a problem. I have to buy larger pant sizes to fit my legs. It's either pleated dress pants or getting the waist taken in.


----------



## mouse

I have skinny legs, also a bit out of proportion of my body, but the top 4 inches of them just expands in the middle. It's a weird look that I'm not fond of... and I don't like my thighs touching because I wear a lot of skirts. Though baby powder helps.
To all picture posters: beautiful.

I find thick thighs very attractive also.


----------



## Fuzzy

While some of us are proud of what our bodies look like, most of us are our own worst critic.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Phalloidium said:


> Cycling itself won't develop big muscles, unless you're doing very specific training. Usually the power/strength of the muscle is built up in training at the gym, then conditioned on the road. If you use a muscle without strength training it will shrink over time.
> 
> My own thighs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've still got a ways to go though on my way to competitive cycling.
> 
> Big thighs can be a problem. I have to buy larger pant sizes to fit my legs. It's either pleated dress pants or getting the waist taken in.



Nice legs!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Let's get ALL thighed up.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Damn, BB. Them's some curvy gams. Verah nice.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Saw _Ball of Fire_ with Gary Cooper (wooden) and Barbara Stanwyck (faboo) last week, where a man describes the sort of legs he likes by saying something like, "I like curvy gams. They go in... they go out... they go out s'more...."


----------



## fatluvnguy

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Let's get ALL thighed up.



Now there's a thigh to dhigh for


----------



## ssbbwpear

Don't be embarassed by your thighs sweety. I thas taken me a long time to learn to love my thighs, all dimply and riveted with cellulite LOL


----------



## GPL

Hi SSBBWPear.

Welcome in Dimensions. Hope you have a good time and hope to hear more from you.

GPL.


----------



## Egbert Souse

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Let's get ALL thighed up.



*Lovely, BB and it's obvious from the rhapsodic air of the photo that the photographer's heart 'n stuff was in the right place.

I eagerly await your contribution should they run a calf thread in the future.*


----------



## Johnny_Swell

Shaking off the cobwebs... huge thighs? What? There's a drawing in here somewhere... Huge thighs without the huge everything else.... if Ned isn't gonna sketch something I'm gonna have to...

Johnny "back among the living" Swell


----------



## shy guy

Johnny_Swell said:


> Shaking off the cobwebs... huge thighs? What? There's a drawing in here somewhere... Huge thighs without the huge everything else.... if Ned isn't gonna sketch something I'm gonna have to...
> 
> Johnny "back among the living" Swell


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked: it's Johnny Swell!!!!! Welcome back to the land of the living Mr.Swell...later


----------



## altered states

(forehead hitting keyboard)

You really know how to hurt a guy.



Boteroesque Babe said:


> Let's get ALL thighed up.


----------



## lipmixgirl

i am self-admittedly thigh-free... also hips-free... and tush-free too... 

::sigh::


----------



## Jes

Egbert Souse said:


> *Lovely, BB and it's obvious from the rhapsodic air of the photo that the photographer's heart 'n stuff was in the right place.
> 
> I eagerly await your contribution should they run a calf thread in the future.*


awwww. Now that's _cute_.


----------



## Wagimawr

lipmixgirl said:


> i am self-admittedly thigh-free... also hips-free... and tush-free too...
> 
> ::sigh::


Now how's that possible, I must ask?

post pix pls kthx

Seriously, though - got a tummy?  See? No problem.


----------



## lipmixgirl

Wagimawr said:


> Now how's that possible, I must ask?
> 
> post pix pls kthx
> 
> Seriously, though - got a tummy?  See? No problem.


 
tummy? i am the big apple! it just so happens that i am a misses size 12/14 from the thighs to the toes... btw, i am also pic free...


----------



## Wagimawr

oh well. no biggie on the piccys 

the bigger shame is I still don't know what an apple shape is >_>


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Let's get ALL thighed up.



Those thighs rock, BB... and I'd still like to get my hands on some fishnet thigh highs someday!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Egbert Souse said:


> _Lovely_, BB and it's obvious from the rhapsodic air of the photo that the photographer's heart 'n stuff was in the right place.


At the risk of goin' Zitki on ya, Egbert (and giving Jes more tease ammo), I'll concur that the photographer's heart was indeed in the right place. As was his stuff. (With the possible exception of his own thigh, which upon closer examination, appears to be in the way of my boot.) 

PS: I thought this was one of them "I'll do the dumb thing first, then you follow" type deals. Where are the thousand thighs of thunder I was expecting to see pics of?


----------



## activistfatgirl

Boteroesque Babe said:


> PS: I thought this was one of them "I'll do the dumb thing first, then you follow" type deals. Where are the thousand thighs of thunder I was expecting to see pics of?



BB, your picture is magnificent. I started this insanity, and I'm going to do all in my power to take a murky cell phone pic at the very least. But let's hope others do follow. C'mon y'all!


----------



## Egbert Souse

Boteroesque Babe said:


> PS: I thought this was one of them "I'll do the dumb thing first, then you follow" type deals. Where are the thousand thighs of thunder I was expecting to see pics of?



Ok, ok.

(Does that doorstop dictionary make my thigh look fat?) 

View attachment P1010004.JPG


----------



## lipmixgirl

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Let's get ALL thighed up.


 
now that is what i call a thigh! ::blush::


----------



## Kimberleigh

Boteroesque Babe said:


> PS: I thought this was one of them "I'll do the dumb thing first, then you follow" type deals. Where are the thousand thighs of thunder I was expecting to see pics of?



Because I couldn't resist the alliteration.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Egbert Souse said:


> Ok, ok.
> 
> (Does that doorstop dictionary make my thigh look fat?)



Egbert, your thigh is so long and straight! We're on different thigh universes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Egbert Souse said:


> Ok, ok.
> 
> (Does that doorstop dictionary make my thigh look fat?)



Anyone who wishes to make fun of Egbert's "fat thigh" may meet me at Wal-Mart 1467 to purchase Throwing Cupcakes.


----------



## Egbert Souse

activistfatgirl said:


> Egbert, your thigh is so long and straight! We're on different thigh universes.



I have no defense against that charge as i am the one who recently posted my opinion that guys are gross and stupid.

Just trying to be supportive, participatory and a good sport, ya know.

[Edited to admit: and i was trying to show off my intellectualism with my Big Dictionary]


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Egbert Souse said:


> (Does that doorstop dictionary make my thigh look fat?)


Why, yes. It does. And the perspective is downright Thalidomide-esque!

Y'got a nice, thick tome there, too. Just the way I like 'em.


----------



## Jes

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Why, yes. It does. And the perspective is downright Thalidomide-esque!
> 
> Y'got a nice, thick tome there, too. Just the way I like 'em.


I see ball! I see ball!!


----------



## activistfatgirl

How much do I love you people? Enough to subject myself to taking extremely murky pictures of myself in a coffee shop bathroom with my sub-par cell phone. It's true. But I've got a point to make.
(If you've seen the Kodak Easy Share camera I lost, please do contact me).

Exhibit 1: The Triangle or Drumstick thigh. Do my knees look thin?!?!?





Exhibit 2: My thighs and belly are racing! Who's gonna win?





Exhibit 3:The view from above. Why I can never wear knit gaucho pants.





There. I have too much self respect to keep these up for long.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I think you have lovely legs, and will refrain from throwing cupcakes at you.


----------



## GPL

Activistfatgirl:
You have wonderful thighs, babe!
They look very soft, too. Please stop thinking they are weird or something, you have to know some guys love them very much (including me).

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## lipmixgirl

activistfatgirl said:


> How much do I love you people? Enough to subject myself to taking extremely murky pictures of myself in a coffee shop bathroom with my sub-par cell phone. It's true. But I've got a point to make.
> (If you've seen the Kodak Easy Share camera I lost, please do contact me).
> 
> Exhibit 1: The Triangle or Drumstick thigh. Do my knees look thin?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to keep these up for long.


 

i have your thigh and you have my thigh and we have shared thighs forever... (that was not meant to be creepy...)


----------



## activistfatgirl

lipmixgirl said:


> i have your thigh and you have my thigh and we have shared thighs forever... (that was not meant to be creepy...)



We are Sisters of the Thigh.


----------



## activistfatgirl

GPL said:


> Activistfatgirl:
> You have wonderful thighs, babe!
> They look very soft, too. Please stop thinking they are weird or something, you have to know some guys love them very much (including me).
> 
> Hugs, GPL.



Thanks GPL. Just to be clear, I never meant to say I didn't like them. More that I haven't seen very many like them. Weird, nah.


----------



## shy guy

WOW!!!:shocked::smitten: like GPL sed activistfatgirl you have a great set of thighs they even look more tasty then the ones you can get at KFC:eat2:...later(what someone sed drumsick...I got hungry)


----------



## love dubh

I show you kids the thighs on _this piece_ once I find my transfer cable.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

And ill-fitting boy shorts...


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Kimberleigh said:


> Because I couldn't resist the alliteration.



Whoa... sexy gams, Kimberleigh!
 
Great photo


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

*1929 Model A Ford "aa-ooga" car horn sound effect*

*twice*


----------



## bigsexy920

I mean I have huge thighs but next to my HUGE body they seem so small


----------



## Jes

bigsexy920 said:


> I mean I have huge thighs but next to my HUGE body they seem so small


and what do your thighs look like next to someone else's body, hmmn?


----------



## fidgreen

Loving this thread! Big thighs make go all *grr*


----------



## AnnMarie

I'm always willing to play the picture game, and I think big thighs rule (I may be biased, having them and all... )  ('scuse the other bits, I cropped it but it looked REALLY weird, so figured I'd just post it as is.) 

View attachment am_51_54.jpg


----------



## JudgeDredd425

AnnMarie said:


> I'm always willing to play the picture game, and I think big thighs rule (I may be biased, having them and all... )  ('scuse the other bits, I cropped it but it looked REALLY weird, so figured I'd just post it as is.)



Your thigh size is a bias I can live with. I mean seriously, wubba wubba!!!:eat2:


----------



## NancyGirl74

Fishnets with a ratty old sweatshirt...Sexy!

View attachment 7584


----------



## GPL

AnnMarie said:


> I'm always willing to play the picture game, and I think big thighs rule (I may be biased, having them and all... )  ('scuse the other bits, I cropped it but it looked REALLY weird, so figured I'd just post it as is.)




AnnMarie,

You are truely one of these women that can make us Fat Admirers go crazy with ANY part of your body! It all looks good on you!!
I love your legs, especcially the calves and ankles.
Thank you for posting this pic, because it showed again what I said: "You are truely gorgeous!"

Supertight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Jes

nancy, you should've worn those to lunch b/c you realy do have very finely-turned legs (like wood!).


----------



## SoVerySoft

Johnny_Swell said:


> Shaking off the cobwebs... huge thighs? What? There's a drawing in here somewhere... Huge thighs without the huge everything else.... if Ned isn't gonna sketch something I'm gonna have to...
> 
> Johnny "back among the living" Swell




Hey stranger!! good to see ya here  Welcome back!


----------



## seavixen

I have huge thighs... but I also have pretty mighty calves  Mine are also relatively smooth, but they will get a little rolly in the soft inner part if I squish em funny  I always used to be very confused by my thighs.... they stick out in the front as much as they do in the back, so they're sort of V shaped from the side, with the small part of the V at my knee.

Eh, go figure  I love big thighs on women!


----------



## MissToodles

huge thighs, who dies?


----------



## NancyGirl74

Jes said:


> nancy, you should've worn those to lunch b/c you realy do have very finely-turned legs (like wood!).



More like tree trunks but thanks, Jes. It's amazing what a pair of heels and fishnets can do for a gal.


----------



## wabullets

seavixen said:


> Eh, go figure  I love big thighs on women!




AMEN!  :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

Big thighs helped to create the universe as we know it and are essential for daily living. :wubu: :bow:


----------



## NYSquashee

Big fan of big thighs on...um...yes big women.

I need more words.


----------



## love dubh

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to activistfatgirl again.



Lamerz. TEN CHARACTERS.


----------



## collegeguy2514

i like big thighs and calves. :wubu:


----------



## ripley

activistfatgirl said:


> How much do I love you people? Enough to subject myself to taking extremely murky pictures of myself in a coffee shop bathroom with my sub-par cell phone. It's true. But I've got a point to make.
> (If you've seen the Kodak Easy Share camera I lost, please do contact me).
> 
> Exhibit 1: The Triangle or Drumstick thigh. Do my knees look thin?!?!?
> 
> 
> There. I have too much self respect to keep these up for long.




I have those exact same thighs. I mean exact. See that little blue vein on your right leg? I have that same vein in the same spot. I'm a little freaked out. Do yours get smaller until really tiny ankles? That's what mine do.


----------



## activistfatgirl

ripley said:


> I have those exact same thighs. I mean exact. See that little blue vein on your right leg? I have that same vein in the same spot. I'm a little freaked out. Do yours get smaller until really tiny ankles? That's what mine do.



They do get smaller to tiny ankles! Well, not tiny compared to a skinny girl ankle, but tiny compared to my body. My shin is fat, but again, compared to my thighs and bubbly belly, teensy weensy.

Ripley, I can not believe your claims until I see pictures. Just want to be clear about that.


----------



## ripley

activistfatgirl said:


> They do get smaller to tiny ankles! Well, not tiny compared to a skinny girl ankle, but tiny compared to my body. My shin is fat, but again, compared to my thighs and bubbly belly, teensy weensy.
> 
> Ripley, I can not believe your claims until I see pictures. Just want to be clear about that.





But taking pics would necessitate shaving my legs. Right now I have this whole prickly hedgehog thing going on.


----------



## Cat




----------



## activistfatgirl

Thanks Cat! You're always an inspiration. Especially with the little skiers.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Johnny_Swell said:


> Shaking off the cobwebs... huge thighs? What? There's a drawing in here somewhere... Huge thighs without the huge everything else.... if Ned isn't gonna sketch something I'm gonna have to...
> 
> Johnny "back among the living" Swell



Still curious about those sketches, boys...


----------



## JoyJoy

Of course I have to jump onto the picture posting bandwagon, so...here you are:

An older pic, but most thigh-worthy. 





More recent:


----------



## Jes

where is your bear skin rug, joy?


----------



## JoyJoy

Jes said:



> where is your bear skin rug, joy?


 
It had gone outside for a smoke when that picture was taken. Sadly, the pics that it did show up in were lost in a freak snowstorm that same spring. Sorry to disappoint, Shnookums.


----------



## GoddessNoir

I'm also one of those really big thigh-ed girls. See my avatar, that's a PERFECT representation of me. I'm very pear shaped, my belly is pretty flat, well, fat girl flat and I seem to carry most of my weight in my butt and thighs. like the OP said, they aren't giggly, just big, thick thighs. But, I have the big legs, calves, to go with them.


----------



## activistfatgirl

ripley said:


> But taking pics would necessitate shaving my legs. Right now I have this whole prickly hedgehog thing going on.



Nah, this is important enough to me I wouldn't care if you had carpet taped to your legs.


----------



## ripley

activistfatgirl said:


> Nah, this is important enough to me I wouldn't care if you had carpet taped to your legs.




Did you just ask to see my rug? :shocked:


----------



## GPL

activistfatgirl said:


> Nah, this is important enough to me I wouldn't care if you had carpet taped to your legs.




Hey Activistfatgirl,

I checked out your profile and saw the new pic of you.
Needed to tell you that you are a very beautiful girl!!:wubu: 
Maybe it's me, but this pic doesnt really show you do have such big thighs! 

Thanks, GPL.


----------



## activistfatgirl

GPL said:


> Hey Activistfatgirl,
> 
> I checked out your profile and saw the new pic of you.
> Needed to tell you that you are a very beautiful girl!!:wubu:
> Maybe it's me, but this pic doesnt really show you do have such big thighs!
> 
> Thanks, GPL.



GPL, I consider this a challenge. Maybe this picture is too dark, but exhibit 4 shows the massive front sadlebag I lovingly call my thigh.


----------



## Jes

i feel chubbies popping up allover!


----------



## activistfatgirl

Jes said:


> i feel chubbies popping up allover!



You said chubbies. *snicker


----------



## ripley

activistfatgirl said:


> You said chubbies. *snicker




And she's feeling 'em.


----------



## asterisk

I had the good fortune to meet a rather enormous gal a few weeks ago. One of the things that sticks out in my mind, if you will pardon the pun, were her monumental thighs. I've seen smaller tree trunks. When wrapped around me they went from my hips all the way up to my armpits. Big soft and plush. What a woman. Unfortunately I don't know where she is except that she is somewhere in Sacramento. I met her at a swinger's party and she was rather inebriated and predisposed toward flakiness as a result, so she forgot my number and I didn't get hers. Ah well, such is life.


----------



## Jes

asterisk said:


> I had the good fortune to meet a rather enormous gal a few weeks ago. One of the things that sticks out in my mind, if you will pardon the pun, were her monumental thighs. I've seen smaller tree trunks. When wrapped around me they went from my hips all the way up to my armpits. Big soft and plush. What a woman. Unfortunately I don't know where she is except that she is somewhere in Sacramento. I met her at a swinger's party and she was rather inebriated and predisposed toward flakiness as a result, so she forgot my number and I didn't get hers. Ah well, such is life.



2 words:
Craigslist 
(say it again)


----------



## asterisk

I've only heard of craigslist in a vague sort of way. What is it?


----------



## activistfatgirl

asterisk said:


> I've only heard of craigslist in a vague sort of way. What is it?



Go to craigslist.org and find the city closest to you. Jes brings it up because there's an infamous "missed connections" section where folks try to find each other after not getting numbers or just seeing someone hot on the street. Super long shot, but always fun to try.

It's a community Bulletin board of sorts for jobs, finding friends, finding sex, finding cars and stuff to buy. Some cities are better than others.


----------



## asterisk

Ah, I see. Nah, I don't chase. I gave that up long ago. lol.


----------



## GeorgeNL

WOW, you girls really have beautiful tighs! Silky, soft and shapely. I was just looking at Joyjoy and Cat, really beautiful! 

Here's a picture of my ugly mug, after running the Marathon in Leiden. The woman next to me, is our secretary, we ran the marathon togehter, and as you can see from our faces, it was really hot that day. My shorts are not short enought to reveal my tighs, but you get the idea.


----------



## SexxyBBW69

how could I resist View attachment dims12.gif


----------



## lipmixgirl

lest we forget the smaller legs and thighs! viva the gams!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7762&stc=1&d=1153108905 

View attachment Sexy_tights.jpg


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I gotta spread it around, LM, but I'm SO envious of anyone with smaller legs. They're flawless, grr.


----------



## GoddessNoir

lipmixgirl said:


> lest we forget the smaller legs and thighs! viva the gams!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7762&stc=1&d=1153108905


 

I LIKE your legs. I agree with TheSadeianLinguist, I always wished I was shaped differntly and had smaller legs.

I'm ever so bashfully showing mine.


----------



## choolichoo

hey Goddess, 

your legz are beautiful!


----------



## Jes

activistfatgirl said:


> Go to craigslist.org and find the city closest to you. Jes brings it up because there's an infamous "missed connections" section where folks try to find each other after not getting numbers or just seeing someone hot on the street. Super long shot, but always fun to try.
> 
> It's a community Bulletin board of sorts for jobs, finding friends, finding sex, finding cars and stuff to buy. Some cities are better than others.


thankee. I thought everyone had heard of it by now!  the plus with finding this woman through CL is that someone else might know of her since she's somewhat distinct physically and in the 'lifestyle' (hate that word) so I'm sure she's higher profile than the average bear. Of course, be careful--don't 'out' her if she's not out. You know, no 'you're name is maryanne and you're a pediatrics nurse with a tattoo of a xxx on your arm and you weigh about 400 lbs with long red hair and you're a FILTHY FILTHY SWINGER and we had sex SO ANONYMOUS that we DIDN"T EVEN EXCHANGE NAMES! Call me!'

like, that'd be bad.


----------



## GWARrior

ok, im gonna show off my legs


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

chippy in thigh heaven! *needs cpr*!!!


----------



## shy guy

GWARrior said:


> ok, im gonna show off my legs


Now those are some nice stems GWARrior:smitten:...later


----------



## lipmixgirl

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I gotta spread it around, LM, but I'm SO envious of anyone with smaller legs. They're flawless, grr.


 


GoddessNoir said:


> I LIKE your legs. I agree with TheSadeianLinguist, I always wished I was shaped differently and had smaller legs.


 

well ladies, thank you so much for your compliments... i would be a liar if i said that i didn't dig my legs as well... HOWEVER, here is the caveat! when it comes down to the sheer biological science of attraction, hourglasses and pears are the most sought after due to proportionality... nothing says "I'M FERTILE! FERTILIZE ME!" more than proportion (from the most basic and primal level), as well as a rather defined hip to waist ratio... 

whilst you may complain that you wish your legs were this or that, i guarentee you that in the scheme of things your fabulously thick legs are turning more heads than my little ones... :wubu: 


the big apple has spoken...

::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## GPL

lipmixgirl said:


> lest we forget the smaller legs and thighs! viva the gams!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7762&stc=1&d=1153108905




Mmmmmm...... . Legs to dream about.
I so wish to touch and rub these legs with my own hands!!
These look so soft and sexy, Lipmixgirl!

Thank you for posting, hun.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## GPL

GoddessNoir said:


> I LIKE your legs. I agree with TheSadeianLinguist, I always wished I was shaped differntly and had smaller legs.
> 
> I'm ever so bashfully showing mine.




Goddess, yours are also some thighs to dream about.
I loooooooooooooove big soft legs and thighs!

Thank you for posting.

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## GoddessNoir

choolichoo said:


> hey Goddess,
> 
> your legz are beautiful!




Awwwww, thanks you're so sweet. :kiss2:


----------



## GoddessNoir

GPL said:


> Goddess, yours are also some thighs to dream about.
> I loooooooooooooove big soft legs and thighs!
> 
> Thank you for posting.
> 
> Hugs, GPL.





Thank you so much! :kiss2:


----------



## choolichoo

by the way, I love your avatar picture.....Is that you ?


----------



## LillyBBBW

This is an old one taken a few years ago. It was an attempt to make my flat butt look bigger. Instead you got thighs, rolls and a tight wedgie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Beautiful picture, Lilly, and I hate to embarrass you, but...

everyone can tell you're not wearing a bra in that photo. It's true, you know.


----------



## biackrlng

Lilly,
I alwasy knew you were a beautifull women , but I had no idea until now jusst how beautifulll you were 

RI here too we are close:eat2: :wubu:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Nice piping!

(And to save you some time, I'll g'head and tell you that Jes will respond, "Piping hot rolls, you mean!")

Gorgeous, Lily. Tres tigressy.


----------



## wabullets

LillyBBBW said:


> This is an old one taken a few years ago. It was an attempt to make my flat butt look bigger. Instead you got thighs, rolls and a tight wedgie.
> 
> .........but it was a Wonderful attempt!! ​


----------



## Jes

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Nice piping!
> 
> (And to save you some time, I'll g'head and tell you that Jes will respond, "Piping hot rolls, you mean!")
> 
> Gorgeous, Lily. Tres tigressy.


actually, it wouldn't even have occured to me! i know i'm predictable (i find comfort in it), but i....have never liked the term 'rolls' so I don't use it.


----------



## LillyBBBW

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Beautiful picture, Lilly, and I hate to embarrass you, but...
> 
> everyone can tell you're not wearing a bra in that photo. It's true, you know.



I sent that photo to a guy I was dating at the time. On the bottom I put the caption, "I've been waiting by this friggen phone for you to call me you piece of crap!" I thought it would be funny. He wasn't amused. It was then that I realized I liked him better when he drank.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## LillyBBBW

biackrlng said:


> Lilly,
> I alwasy knew you were a beautifull women , but I had no idea until now jusst how beautifulll you were
> 
> RI here too we are close:eat2: :wubu:



Thanks biackrlng!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Nice piping!
> 
> (And to save you some time, I'll g'head and tell you that Jes will respond, "Piping hot rolls, you mean!")
> 
> Gorgeous, Lily. Tres tigressy.



Thanks BB. I would have been thinking along the lines of either singing or piping to lure kids away to their death in the wilderness.


----------



## LillyBBBW

wabullets said:


> .........but it was a Wonderful attempt!!



Thanks wabullets!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jes said:


> actually, it wouldn't even have occured to me! i know i'm predictable (i find comfort in it), but i....have never liked the term 'rolls' so I don't use it.



I always liked sweet rolls. It was my favorite part of the meal at Thanksgiving when I was a kid. Then there's Rolls Royce's "I'm Wishing On A Star," one of my favorite sing-a-long songs in front of a mirror with a hairbrush when I was in my teens. Fond memories! :wubu:


----------



## Mini

I've never liked my thighs. They're big (strong-big, not fat-big) and kinda hairy.

Yes, all the hair that's distributed evenly across most men's entire bodies is centred squarely on my legs. I have about 4 chest hairs and the facial hair of a six-year-old.

I feel less a man for it. 

(Not that I want a chest wig, but goddamn, I 've seen hairier women.)


----------



## Jack Skellington

Crickey, eight pages on huge thighs. I'm totally going to have to start a huge breasts thread one of these day.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Jack Skellington said:


> Crickey, eight pages on huge thighs. I'm totally going to have to start a huge breasts thread one of these day.


Not before the BIG DICK thread I have planned, little Miss Mister!


----------



## Jes

Jack Skellington said:


> Crickey, eight pages on huge thighs. I'm totally going to have to start a huge breasts thread one of these day.


i figured out why my boobs are the way they are, btw, anthony.


----------



## biackrlng

thats a great idea JAck i am with you pal LEts get started


----------



## lipmixgirl

lilly, in the words of walter - you are the epitome of feminine beauty... in a word - yummy... damn! i wish i could get some o' dat! well, a girl can dream, can't she?!?!?!? :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieCindy

If y'all frequent the paysite board you're probably very sick of seeing my thighs, but I wanted to play too!

I am wearing undies....just really small ones. I tried to crop out my bottom but in doing so I had to crop some of my thigh as well, so I went with it as is.

Last time I checked my thigh (right one) was about 50inches 

View attachment thighsm.jpg


----------



## biackrlng

I never realized :eat2: :wubu: :smitten: I am in RI dropme a line


----------



## wabullets

BigCutieCindy said:


> you're probably very sick of seeing my thighs




Kidding right? Misquoute?  :wubu:


----------



## mossystate

Ummm..I know this is a lil more than leggies.. ..my thighs look smaller in this pic than they really are...but..you kind of get the idea..my belly takes over any picture..


----------



## choolichoo

SUPPA LILLY!! Beautiful CURVES (and nice hugeTHIGHS  )


----------



## Stormy

mossystate said:


> my belly takes over any picture


I'd really like to see a "Huge Bellies" thread.  Maybe we need one for each body part.


----------



## elle camino

alright i really need to enlist the help of someone with a steady hand and a decent camera with an actual flash. yeesh.









i like my thighs. bruises and all.


----------



## GoddessNoir

choolichoo said:


> by the way, I love your avatar picture.....Is that you ?


 

That isn't me but the little lady in the picture looks just like me. This guy was selling them outside of Lane Bryant one day and my friend screams "Look, it's you!" He agreed and gave me a copy for free. I have a huge copy of it in my house so people usually assume it is me.


----------



## GoddessNoir

elle camino said:


> alright i really need to enlist the help of someone with a steady hand and a decent camera with an actual flash. yeesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like my thighs. bruises and all.




Wow! You have great thighs/legs.


----------



## elle camino

thanks, miss pretty. back atcha.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

My Legs..lol.. I thought I would join in..lol.. I love my ankles...there not big and there not small.

Everyone has nice legs!!


These are my legs when Justin and I first got together.





These are my legs now...They have gotten bigger...Yeah I know pick up your clothes girl..lol...right?? LOL... oh well...


----------



## LillyBBBW

choolichoo said:


> SUPPA LILLY!! Beautiful CURVES (and nice hugeTHIGHS  )



Thanks Choolichoo.


----------



## GPL

elle camino said:


> alright i really need to enlist the help of someone with a steady hand and a decent camera with an actual flash. yeesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like my thighs. bruises and all.



You have wonderful legs, hun! Perfectly shaped.
Thank you for posting.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## GPL

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> My Legs..lol.. I thought I would join in..lol.. I love my ankles...there not big and there not small.
> 
> Everyone has nice legs!!
> 
> 
> These are my legs when Justin and I first got together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my legs now...They have gotten bigger...Yeah I know pick up your clothes girl..lol...right?? LOL... oh well...




I think your legs have grown supersexy!
These thighs look really big and supersoft.:eat2: 

Thank you for posting, hun.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

GPL said:


> I think your legs have grown supersexy!
> These thighs look really big and supersoft.:eat2:
> 
> Thank you for posting, hun.
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.


 
Aww thank you GPL
Hugs back!


----------



## dan

BigCutieCindy said:


> If y'all frequent the paysite board you're probably very sick of seeing my thighs, but I wanted to play too!
> 
> I am wearing undies....just really small ones. I tried to crop out my bottom but in doing so I had to crop some of my thigh as well, so I went with it as is.
> 
> Last time I checked my thigh (right one) was about 50inches


I'd love to get my arms around 50 inches of thigh..Cindy you always look very sexy..


----------



## BBWMoon

My Thighs are huge.

Simply huge, I tell you.


----------



## shy guy

BBWMoon said:


> My Thighs are huge.
> 
> Simply huge, I tell you.


Ummm...pic's?


----------



## JudgeDredd425

BBWMoon said:


> My Thighs are huge.
> 
> Simply huge, I tell you.



Would you hold them against me if I told you how hot they were? Because they are hot without a doubt!


----------



## mossystate

ah..there..found a side of a thigh..


----------



## activistfatgirl

If I never do anything else of great importance on the Dimensions forums, it will not matter, because of this thread. Y'all rock. And you are giving me a soft-on...I mean, are beautiful.


----------



## JoyJoy

activistfatgirl said:


> If I never do anything else of great importance on the Dimensions forums, it will not matter, because of this thread. Y'all rock. And you are giving me a soft-on...I mean, are beautiful.


 
I can give you a list of great important things that I'd like you to do. Come sit beside me and I'll share it with you....


----------



## activistfatgirl

JoyJoy said:


> I can give you a list of great important things that I'd like you to do. Come sit beside me and I'll share it with you....



*saddles up to JoyJoy with big eyes* :shocked:


----------



## Santaclear

Uber luscious thighs, everyone! :smitten: 

You probably already knew I was thinking that! :wubu:


----------



## mrskeet

I love women with thick thighs I just love them thats my kind of woman.


----------



## MoonGoddess

_I have this cheap little digital Vivitar....and have just started to really play around with it. Here is a rather lousy shot of my legs. Very white, even without the flash. Goes without saying, I wear jeans all summer, and the girls never see the light of day!_





_
I cannot resist red nail polish!

MoonGoddess_


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

MoonGoddess, great gams, girlie! 

(I understand the white thing. I wear shorts and short sleeves. I just don't tan. Or burn. Or really do anything.


----------



## MoonGoddess

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> MoonGoddess, great gams, girlie!
> 
> (I understand the white thing. I wear shorts and short sleeves. I just don't tan. Or burn. Or really do anything.




_Thanks sweetie! I rather envy you being able to go sleeveless and with shorts. I am not ashamed of my body, but years of experience have taught me that if I do expose myself to the sun, even with sunscreen, I get a wicked painful burn VERY fast. So I just don't risk it any more.

You are a darling..._


----------



## EbonySSBBW

Better late than never! I have always thought that I have the biggest thighs around. This picture was taken in a hot tub...good times!


----------



## mrskeet

EbonySSBBW said:


> Better late than never! I have always thought that I have the biggest thighs around. This picture was taken in a hot tub...good times!


I like those thighs.


----------



## formerking

On the surface it is because FAs like them. However, I would like to share this link to an essay, presenting a hypothesis why evolution has favored women with fat thighs: http://www.lloydianaspects.co.uk/evolve/thighs.html


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

formerking said:


> On the surface it is because FAs like them. However, I would like to share this link to an essay, presenting a hypothesis why evolution has favored women with fat thighs: http://www.lloydianaspects.co.uk/evolve/thighs.html


Interesting link, Formerking. I believe Helen Fisher has suggested the same. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bigsexy920

I always thought I had HUGE thighs and I guess in some circles I do. After going to Vegas in July I realized I'm extremly average. It's a nice feeling. It was so nice being around so many like bodied people and yet so many different shapes and sizes. What a pleasure.


----------



## wabullets

Having seen a few of your pictures in chat you cant even see average it is so far below you!  :wubu: <sorry, the post had nothing to do with thighs>


----------



## MisticalMisty

Edited at the request of poster.


----------



## lipmixgirl

you are my body double... APPLE POWER!!!! APPLE POWER!!!!! in a word, applicious... yummy... ooooohhhhh, can i just sop you up with a biscuit?!?!??!? DAMN!:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

lipmixgirl said:


> you are my body double... APPLE POWER!!!! APPLE POWER!!!!! in a word, applicious... yummy... ooooohhhhh, can i just sop you up with a biscuit?!?!??!? DAMN!:wubu:


LMFAO..thankies


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Big thighs rock! can't beat a nice pair of flabby thighs. BBWs are the way to go!


----------



## GPL

Found a pearshaped beauty on a German forum, named herself "Fluffy".
She showed me a pic of herself and her thighs made Nicki's (Gaining Goddess) thighs look small. Oh, I love thighs like hers..:eat2: 
For good manners I won't repost her pic here, it's hers and I don't even know if it was really her in the pic Brie's thighs are like hers probably..., *dreamin'*

GPL.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Late I know but... damn TSL, lookin' good, you don't need to gain an ounce!

One bad thing, it's dark, can't really see your face.


----------



## cactopus

activistfatgirl said:


> No pics included!
> 
> I've got a question about big thighs: who's got em? I have never once seen pictures of anyone with thighs like mine.
> 
> They don't have rolls on them, nor are they rippled or riveted with cellulite. They are mostly smooth. But they are generally out of proportion with the rest of my body. My calves are thick and shapely, but TINY compared to my thighs.
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyone got any pics that are somewhat similiar to what I'm saying?



Well no, however, I think the girl Plump Princess has some rather large thighs compared to her general size.... certainly legs to die for. My GF does too. But I'm biased in general being a leg, love handle, and small boob guy. I used to think I liked pears, but often they don't have the middle I like so I'd say my likes tend towards cone shaped. But I guess you're looking more for a lady to comment.


----------



## Phalloidium

cactopus said:


> Well no, however, I think the girl Plump Princess has some rather large thighs compared to her general size.... certainly legs to die for. My GF does too. But I'm biased in general being a leg, love handle, and small boob guy. I used to think I liked pears, but often they don't have the middle I like so I'd say my likes tend towards cone shaped. But I guess you're looking more for a lady to comment.



Coned shaped -- that's a new one to me and I like it. Are you using it to describe a small chested lady who doesn't have a large tummy or butt, but is wide in the hips and legs?


----------



## cactopus

activistfatgirl said:


> We'd rule the world if we were related, so maybe we shouldn't wish that.



I'd be a loyal subject


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Phalloidium said:


> Coned shaped -- that's a new one to me and I like it. Are you using it to describe a small chested lady who doesn't have a large tummy or butt, but is wide in the hips and legs?


 
He means it to describe a small chested lady who is wide in the hips/butt/legs but, unlike a true pear, also has some serious softness on her middle.


----------



## Phalloidium

Forgotten_Futures said:


> He means it to describe a small chested lady who is wide in the hips/butt/legs but, unlike a true pear, also has some serious softness on her middle.



Ahh, gotcha. Kinda like BBWGwen?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Not aware of whom you speak.


----------



## Phalloidium

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Not aware of whom you speak.



Here's a recent picture post of hers.


----------



## cactopus

Phalloidium said:


> Coned shaped -- that's a new one to me and I like it. Are you using it to describe a small chested lady who doesn't have a large tummy or butt, but is wide in the hips and legs?



Nope.

Small chested for a large girl... (i.e. A or B but blown up proportionally), with a substantial middle and a substantial bottom that is at least an inch or two bigger than the middle... so maybe more of a slightly squashed Nun Buoy?

Usually the pear phenomenon describes small waisted gals with big bottoms. I like bellies and especially love handles... so the small waist isn't what I was going for in the description.


----------



## cactopus

Phalloidium said:


> Ahh, gotcha. Kinda like BBWGwen?



Sort of... more like CurvyDreamer...

or Mandy Blake... or perhaps Kellie Kay

though I also think Gwen is absolutely beautiful like many more ladies I'm not mentioning specifically.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Phalloidium said:


> Ahh, gotcha. Kinda like BBWGwen?


 
Yes, but I don't like 'em THAT large...


----------



## elle camino

what a lame turn for the let's-celebrate-thighs(and by association, our bodies) thread to take.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I have no good comments to offer...


----------



## activistfatgirl

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I have no good comments to offer...



Dude, you've defiled an incredible thread with a negative comment. Your opinion or not, keep it to yer damn self!

Besides, I don't like boys with penises THAT small.


Carry on folks, let's see a few more lovely thighs. We'll keep the space safe and the carrion at bay.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I didn't say there was anything WRONG with it, it just ain't my speed, ya know? Whatever, I'll keep off this branch of the board then.


----------



## love dubh

Someone want to c'mon over here and snap some shots of my gams?

AFG? TSL? Some other hot mama?


----------



## lipmixgirl

maire dubh said:


> Someone want to c'mon over here and snap some shots of my gams?
> 
> AFG? TSL? Some other hot mama?


 

this hot mama is game!!!! girl, when are you coming out to hang?!?!?!?!? :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl

maire dubh said:


> Someone want to c'mon over here and snap some shots of my gams?
> 
> AFG? TSL? Some other hot mama?





lipmixgirl said:


> this hot mama is game!!!! girl, when are you coming out to hang?!?!?!?!?



Oh noes, I invision a very fun puppy pile. Fat girls at the bottom, skinny girls at the top.


----------



## JoyJoy

I'll keep these up as long as I have AFG and the other fat girls to protect me..since I'm such a...y'know...wilting flower and all.


----------



## activistfatgirl

JoyJoy said:


> I'll keep these up as long as I have AFG and the other fat girls to protect me..since I'm such a...y'know...wilting flower and all.



Oh my god. I want to protect you, I really do. But you make me feel really young and dopey with the big eyes, like this: :shocked: 

Yeah, I really need to never, ever, ever, come back to Dim in the middle of a work day. There's no cold showers, nothing but my computer screen and a to-do list to keep me warm.


----------



## mrman1980uk

maire dubh said:


> Someone want to c'mon over here and snap some shots of my gams?
> 
> AFG? TSL? Some other hot mama?



Ooh, me, me!

Ohh, wait, I live thousands of miles away. Rats.


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, I really need to never, ever, ever, come back to Dim in the middle of a work day. There's no cold showers, nothing but my computer screen and a to-do list to keep me warm.



Extended bathroom breaks. This of course works better with a single person bathroom setup, so I guess if you have a bunch of stalls at work it may not be as good of an idea.

Plus I'm looking at this from a guys perspective so your milage may vary.


----------



## activistfatgirl

sirumberto said:


> Extended bathroom breaks. This of course works better with a single person bathroom setup, so I guess if you have a bunch of stalls at work it may not be as good of an idea.
> 
> Plus I'm looking at this from a guys perspective so your milage may vary.



It's possible, technically. ANd I may or may not have done it before, but it's RIGHT NEXT to an office, and I get so GUILTY and paranoid. I have way too much paranoia to have fun sometimes. *sigh*


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> It's possible, technically. ANd I may or may not have done it before, but it's RIGHT NEXT to an office, and I get so GUILTY and paranoid. I have way too much paranoia to have fun sometimes. *sigh*



Ahh well, I can understand that. I get pretty paranoid too at times.

Love the thread all BTW!


----------



## Santaclear

JoyJoy said:


> I'll keep these up as long as I have AFG and the other fat girls to protect me..since I'm such a...y'know...wilting flower and all.



Dammit Joy, that does it!  I'm qutting my job so I can stay here and wait for you to post more.

*P.S. the only reason I'm not using those *heart* smileys in this one is I've already used 'em in like 15 posts today so I'm embarrassed.


----------



## elle camino

AFG, i am officially requesting that you start a 'legs and/or ass' thread, because i just took the most awesome picture and it wouldn't exactly fit in with the thigh theme here. and i don't want to make a whole thread about it, because...eep.


----------



## Ample Pie

I wish I had huge thighs. I carry my weight differently, but I love how women with big thighs and hips look. It has a real visual appeal for me.


----------



## elle camino

y'know, what? nevermind. you can totally see my thighs. plus it puts them in perspective! or context. or both. 
alright i just took it because i liked my undies.


by the way, that will become a dead link once i wake up tomorrow morning. 
<3


----------



## Ample Pie

elle camino said:


> y'know, what? nevermind. you can totally see my thighs. plus it puts them in perspective! or context. or both.
> alright i just took it because i liked my undies.
> 
> 
> by the way, that will become a dead link once i wake up tomorrow morning.
> <3


you are so shapely and lovely.


----------



## activistfatgirl

elle camino said:


> by the way, that will become a dead link once i wake up tomorrow morning.
> <3



*Is intensely glad she decided to log in real quick before a meeting this morning*

Beautiful and stylish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> *Is intensely glad she decided to log in real quick before a meeting this morning*
> 
> Beautiful and stylish, thanks for sharing!



It's still up too. Cute undies.


----------



## activistfatgirl

sirumberto said:


> It's still up too. Cute undies.



Imma go look at it again.


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> Imma go look at it again.



Heheh, I figured you'd be a fan of that pic when I saw it bright and early this mornin'. I even saved you a copy in case you missed it, but I deleted it 'cause I'm a good boy.

For some reason ten days feels like forever, and a week feels like it'll go by just like that. *snap* Crazy brain wiring.


----------



## activistfatgirl

sirumberto said:


> Heheh, I figured you'd be a fan of that pic when I saw it bright and early this mornin'. I even saved you a copy in case you missed it, but I deleted it 'cause I'm a good boy.
> 
> For some reason ten days feels like forever, and a week feels like it'll go by just like that. *snap* Crazy brain wiring.



Hold on there, buster. And I mean that in more ways than one.


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> Hold on there, buster. And I mean that in more ways than one.



 Uhoh, I did something dumb and I didn't realize it. ><


----------



## elle camino

actually i unhosted it this morning at like 8:30, so i think maybe you two just have it cached on your computers, which is why you can still see it.
hehe. you have my ass cached.


----------



## activistfatgirl

elle camino said:


> actually i unhosted it this morning at like 8:30, so i think maybe you two just have it cached on your computers, which is why you can still see it.
> hehe. you have my ass cached.



HaHa. Thanks for reminding me to clean the hell out of this computer.


----------



## sirumberto

elle camino said:


> actually i unhosted it this morning at like 8:30, so i think maybe you two just have it cached on your computers, which is why you can still see it.
> hehe. you have my ass cached.



Nope, I checked for that. It's still up.

Edit: Unless clearing the cache and checking on a different browser will still show the pic for some odd reason, but I can't imagine why.


----------



## Phalloidium

elle camino said:


> actually i unhosted it this morning at like 8:30, so i think maybe you two just have it cached on your computers, which is why you can still see it.
> hehe. you have my ass cached.



Ohh... I better save it before the cached copy expires lol


----------



## elle camino

crap!
i totally don't care about members seeing it, but i'm still slightly skeeved by the idea of like, 900 anonomous lurkers checking out my tush.
but whatever, i posted it.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Phalloidium said:


> Ohh... I better save it before the cached copy expires lol



Hey now. No saving. It's a trust issue. She's particularly sensitive but wants to play nice and post pictures, as she did. If you scare her away she won't post them anymore and that's very, very sad!


----------



## elle camino

AFG i am going to sew you a little cape and some gauntlets.
<3<3

edit: ok so if you pervs are still looking at it, give a girl some posi reinforcement already. sheesh.


----------



## sirumberto

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey now. No saving. It's a trust issue. She's particularly sensitive but wants to play nice and post pictures, as she did. If you scare her away she won't post them anymore and that's very, very sad!



Fair enough, sorry I snagged a copy earlier Elle. I just didn't want it to slip into the void. Either way, it was deleted as I mentioned a few posts up.

Edit: I promise I didn't do a thing inappropriate with it either if it makes you feel better.


----------



## activistfatgirl

elle camino said:


> AFG i am going to sew you a little cape and some gauntlets.
> <3<3
> 
> edit: ok so if you pervs are still looking at it, give a girl some posi reinforcement already. sheesh.



I don't even know what gauntlets are, but I'm still_ thrilled!_.

Yeah, that sucks that its just us lame-os commenting on your stellar pictures. Everyone else doesn't get it. Mostly its just cause who's looking at pictures like this during the day? What for this weekend if you leave it up.


----------



## elle camino

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't even know what gauntlets are, but I'm still_ thrilled!_.


superhero gear!!
wonderwoman had those nifty ones that deflected bullets. yours will deflect wanton internet sillyness.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Wow, this thread is within 30 views of being the most viewed thread of the weight board. 

Yes, I'm that bored.


----------



## Phalloidium

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey now. No saving. It's a trust issue. She's particularly sensitive but wants to play nice and post pictures, as she did. If you scare her away she won't post them anymore and that's very, very sad!



That would be.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

JoyJoy said:


> I'll keep these up as long as I have AFG and the other fat girls to protect me..since I'm such a...y'know...wilting flower and all.





very nice legs!


----------



## luvfanny

Just found this thread - yes it is very arousing. Most women with big, curvy thighs also have curves everywhere. Thank goodness all of you!!:wubu:


----------



## MrChipz

As a result of some abdominal surgery, my wife doesn't have the big, overhanging belly that most SSBBW get, but she has billowy, pillowy thighs that bulge out in front. I love 'em! It was her bodacious ta-tas that first caught my attention, but I can't keep my hands off her thighs.


----------



## pete1

Yeah there's something about a pair of nice thick thighs and calves I love them!!!!


----------



## pete1

so beautifull


----------



## LoveThoseCurves

Damn, the pics of AFG are gone


----------



## pete1

Now those are some awesome sexy legs if you don't mind me saying so (post # 86)


----------



## pete1

beautifull just beautifull


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

I have thick thighs they aren't huge


----------



## CandySmooch

Wait, let me get something straight here! I'm new to the forum and I'm here to find self acceptance.....I've always thought I was cute & happy until these past few years, (I'm trying to figure out what changed).........are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body but when I look in the mirror of course I see a chubby girl with DD's but I still have an hourglass figure.......I just couldn't get over the ugly look of the fat roll at the top of my thighs.....but from what I'm gathering......men can find this a turn on?????


----------



## SoVerySoft

CandySmooch said:


> Wait, let me get something straight here! I'm new to the forum and I'm here to find self acceptance.....I've always thought I was cute & happy until these past few years, (I'm trying to figure out what changed).........are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body but when I look in the mirror of course I see a chubby girl with DD's but I still have an hourglass figure.......I just couldn't get over the ugly look of the fat roll at the top of my thighs.....but from what I'm gathering......men can find this a turn on?????




I'm going to let the guys field this one - you'll like the responses! But I will say that I had a BF several yrs ago who considered that part of my thighs a particular delicacy and he would nibble on it. So yeah, I think he liked it


----------



## Paul Delacroix

SoVerySoft said:


> I'm going to let the guys field this one - you'll like the responses! But I will say that I had a BF several yrs ago who considered that part of my thighs a particular delicacy and he would nibble on it. So yeah, I think he liked it



Fat rolls are a mark of feminine beauty. 

I know saying that here is redundant--I just enjoyed saying it anyway. 

Hi Randi.


----------



## imfree

CandySmooch said:


> Wait, let me get something straight here! I'm new to the forum and I'm here to find self acceptance.....I've always thought I was cute & happy until these past few years, (I'm trying to figure out what changed).........are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body but when I look in the mirror of course I see a chubby girl with DD's but I still have an hourglass figure.......I just couldn't get over the ugly look of the fat roll at the top of my thighs.....but from what I'm gathering......men can find this a turn on?????



I am such a man, and I've seen writings of other men who are attracted to women with ample fat rolls at the tops of their thighs.


----------



## Tad

CandySmooch said:


> Wait, let me get something straight here! I'm new to the forum and I'm here to find self acceptance.....I've always thought I was cute & happy until these past few years, (I'm trying to figure out what changed).........are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body but when I look in the mirror of course I see a chubby girl with DD's but I still have an hourglass figure.......I just couldn't get over the ugly look of the fat roll at the top of my thighs.....but from what I'm gathering......men can find this a turn on?????



1) Welcome to Dimensions, I'm glad you found us!

2) About the roll at the top of the thighs....:wubu: Not all FAs like the same things, but I know I'm not the only one that particularly likes large, soft, thighs. To this particular set of eyes that is a combination of pretty, feminine, and sexy.

And just by the way, a lot of us like double-chins too (to name another feature that a lot of BBW have a hard time accepting). And elbow dimples, and all those other things that are a normal part of a fat female body.

I hope you are having fun here!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## ekmanifest

edx said:


> And just by the way, a lot of us like double-chins too (to name another feature that a lot of BBW have a hard time accepting). And elb



That's the hardest thing I have accepting and believing anyone could find appealing - I am getting more and more comfortable with my body - but the double-chin, fat face thing - not making so happy.


----------



## lovessbbw

CandySmooch said:


> Wait, let me get something straight here! I'm new to the forum and I'm here to find self acceptance.....I've always thought I was cute & happy until these past few years, (I'm trying to figure out what changed).........are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body but when I look in the mirror of course I see a chubby girl with DD's but I still have an hourglass figure.......I just couldn't get over the ugly look of the fat roll at the top of my thighs.....but from what I'm gathering......men can find this a turn on?????




I still look at each woman as an individual in all ways. But hell yes big sexy thighs are just spectacular.


----------



## activistfatgirl

LoveThoseCurves said:


> Damn, the pics of AFG are gone



Oh, they are! Think I moved 'em in Photobucket, so the link broke. They weren't well done piccies anyway. This thread is super old and great to read through. yay.


----------



## sweet&fat

I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?


----------



## Cozworth806

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, they are! Think I moved 'em in Photobucket, so the link broke. They weren't well done piccies anyway. This thread is super old and great to read through. yay.



Maybe you could recreate them for us that have newly come to this thread? I mean I have just read through 13 pages of posts and there are no pics of the thighs that started the thread!!!!

What is the world coming to??? :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



What a great idea for a thread! "Show us your dimples"!


----------



## sweet&fat

Thanks for the suggestion, SVS, I'm going to do just that! :bow:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Lovely legs S&F!
I think that dimple is super cute.


----------



## dan

I love to compare my thighs with bbw's big fat thighs There is an instant biological reaction.


----------



## angel-1

AnnMarie said:


> I'm always willing to play the picture game, and I think big thighs rule (I may be biased, having them and all... )  ('scuse the other bits, I cropped it but it looked REALLY weird, so figured I'd just post it as is.)



This is officially my favorite picture of you.


----------



## sweet&fat

dan said:


> I love to compare my thighs with bbw's big fat thighs There is an instant biological reaction.



I think the reverse is true as well- it's nice to feel a strong thigh against my squishy one (especially while sitting on someone's lap). The contrast is exciting!


----------



## Tooz

sweet&fat said:


> I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



I have one big dimple on my outer left thigh, too.


----------



## sweet&fat

Tooz said:


> I have one big dimple on my outer left thigh, too.



Care to share?


----------



## JohnWylde

Wow!!!

Sweet & fat - you have the sexiest most sensual thighs I have ever seen. I adore really large thighs - I just find them incredibly sexxy.

Perhaps its imagining them wrapped around me but I could just sit and gaze at yours. I'm not totally fixated on thighs - I love a lady with big curves but thighs mmmmmmmm.

John W





sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?


----------



## JohnWylde

Cindy

Ive just found your pic - what perfectly lovely thighs you have!

And while I'm looking, what a gorgeous belly in that pic and I'm a sucker for your huge upper arms - I really do love very big upper arms like yours.

John W



BigCutieCindy said:


> If y'all frequent the paysite board you're probably very sick of seeing my thighs, but I wanted to play too!
> 
> I am wearing undies....just really small ones. I tried to crop out my bottom but in doing so I had to crop some of my thigh as well, so I went with it as is.
> 
> Last time I checked my thigh (right one) was about 50inches


----------



## Fatgirlfan

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?





you have very sexy thighs!


----------



## pat70327

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



Those are your thighs!! :smitten::smitten: I never even saw that!!! ..... And your the one telling ME to show my butt?? Ok well You have to put up a butt pic, cause with thighs like that you gotta have some "junk in the truck"

Patrick


----------



## Fatgirlfan

pat70327 said:


> Those are your thighs!! :smitten::smitten: I never even saw that!!! ..... And your the one telling ME to show my butt?? Ok well You have to put up a butt pic, cause with thighs like that you gotta have some "junk in the truck"
> 
> Patrick




I was wondering, what school are you a student?


----------



## pat70327

Fatgirlfan said:


> I was wondering, what school are you a student?



OSU.... were are u at?


----------



## Fatgirlfan

pat70327 said:


> OSU.... were are u at?



well I graduated from OSU, but it has been a few years now, I graduated in 1990. I lived in Park hall, Steeb hall, and off campus for 2 years. I had some great times at OSU, its a fun place because there were so many different kinds of people.
Are there many big girls there?


----------



## pat70327

Fatgirlfan said:


> well I graduated from OSU, but it has been a few years now, I graduated in 1990. I lived in Park hall, Steeb hall, and off campus for 2 years. I had some great times at OSU, its a fun place because there were so many different kinds of people.
> Are there many big girls there?



Theres a good amount... And yea its fucking awesome there!!! and there is such a wide variety of people on campus, I live on north campus now (cause its freshman year and I'm in engineering) but i already signed my lease for next year, I'm living with 5 of the coolest guys I've known


----------



## sweet&fat

pat70327 said:


> Those are your thighs!! :smitten::smitten: I never even saw that!!! ..... And your the one telling ME to show my butt?? Ok well You have to put up a butt pic, cause with thighs like that you gotta have some "junk in the truck"
> 
> Patrick



Um hello, check out the I like butts thread... at least _I'm_ brave!


----------



## luvfanny

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



I agree that your thighs are intoxicatingly beautiful. That large dimple, though - is it not also very close to your left hip? You are a sweet and fat goddess.:wubu:


----------



## angel-1

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



Okay... HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet&fat

luvfanny said:


> I agree that your thighs are intoxicatingly beautiful. That large dimple, though - is it not also very close to your left hip? You are a sweet and fat goddess.:wubu:



Thanks. No, it's too far down on my leg to be close to my hip.


----------



## angel-1

CandySmooch said:


> Wait, let me get something straight here! I'm new to the forum and I'm here to find self acceptance.....I've always thought I was cute & happy until these past few years, (I'm trying to figure out what changed).........are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body but when I look in the mirror of course I see a chubby girl with DD's but I still have an hourglass figure.......I just couldn't get over the ugly look of the fat roll at the top of my thighs.....but from what I'm gathering......men can find this a turn on?????



Hell yes it's a turn on!!!! Major turn on!!! ROLLS FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Renaissance Man

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs . . . I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?


No, I don't . . . but I wish I had you. :smitten: (Ooops, did I say that out loud?)

Seriously, I love fluffy thighs on a woman. Mmmmmm, mm! Sweet&Fat and CandySmooch, you are both gorgeous women. Yes, Candy, men go ga-ga over the various things they happen to love about large women. The thing that is so wonderful for us guys is that larger women provide a plethora of erotic sensuousness from which to choose, whereas skinny chicks only provide you with "skinny" and "skinnier."


----------



## Size2B

Egbert Souse said:


> Ok, ok.
> 
> (Does that doorstop dictionary make my thigh look fat?)



No, but being silly and more open here than I'm used to. I took a quick pic of mine. Hope I'm not showing too much. I swear if I was larger (than 200) I'd be more of a thigh person myself. No apple here. 
View attachment leg1.jpg


PS: Lots to admire in this thread. Many beautiful people.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

pat70327 said:


> Theres a good amount... And yea its fucking awesome there!!! and there is such a wide variety of people on campus, I live on north campus now (cause its freshman year and I'm in engineering) but i already signed my lease for next year, I'm living with 5 of the coolest guys I've known




North campus, I never spent much time there except for the Newman center. I went to the catholic services there. And the Newman center had a good students' club. I met some really nice big girls there- very nice and very pretty girls-they were! there were some big sexy girls there!! I lived on south campus like I said. Steeb hall sucked!
We had the worst floor. Several times some of the students on the floor would go crazy and break about 100 beer bottles in the hall just for the hell of it. Sometimes the cleaning crew would refuse to clean our restrooms because some of the students on the floor would throw garbage all over the floor of the bathroom. Each term about 3 students on the floor were dismissed from school! I was so glad when that school year was over!!!
I worked at the commons for several years, I worked on the serving line and knew all of the big girls--there were quite a few!! OSU Was cool! Enjoy yourself----but not too much , 'cause you still have to pass your classes!


----------



## pat70327

Fatgirlfan said:


> North campus, I never spent much time there except for the Newman center. I went to the catholic services there. And the Newman center had a good students' club. I met some really nice big girls there- very nice and very pretty girls-they were! there were some big sexy girls there!! I lived on south campus like I said. Steeb hall sucked!
> We had the worst floor. Several times some of the students on the floor would go crazy and break about 100 beer bottles in the hall just for the hell of it. Sometimes the cleaning crew would refuse to clean our restrooms because some of the students on the floor would throw garbage all over the floor of the bathroom. Each term about 3 students on the floor were dismissed from school! I was so glad when that school year was over!!!
> I worked at the commons for several years, I worked on the serving line and knew all of the big girls--there were quite a few!! OSU Was cool! Enjoy yourself----but not too much , 'cause you still have to pass your classes!



wow sounds pretty crazy... yea north campus is more calm...Its all engineering (thats my major) but it seems theres only a few small groups of people that party in my dorm (me included) so we dont have to worry about anyone else being out of control... I've been to steeb a few times... I loved it!! then again it was just to sleep over on the girls wing( but not much happens), lol


----------



## bexy

*right heres a pic of my thighs, well thigh lol. i love them cos theyre very soft and smooth! i have bruises on my belly from falling drunk, try to ignore those lol...*


----------



## pat70327

bexylicious said:


> *right heres a pic of my thighs, well thigh lol. i love them cos theyre very soft and smooth! i have bruises on my belly from falling drunk, try to ignore those lol...*



Very nice thighs bexy!  they nice and big... and very soft... I love em


----------



## bexy

pat70327 said:


> Very nice thighs bexy!  they nice and big... and very soft... I love em



*thank u pat! *


----------



## Fatgirlfan

bexylicious said:


> *right heres a pic of my thighs, well thigh lol. i love them cos theyre very soft and smooth! i have bruises on my belly from falling drunk, try to ignore those lol...*



wow, very nice!


----------



## Just_Jen

bexylicious said:


> *right heres a pic of my thighs, well thigh lol. i love them cos theyre very soft and smooth! i have bruises on my belly from falling drunk, try to ignore those lol...*



im sooo jealous hehe your thighs look gorgeous..:bow:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

pat70327 said:


> wow sounds pretty crazy... yea north campus is more calm...Its all engineering (thats my major) but it seems theres only a few small groups of people that party in my dorm (me included) so we dont have to worry about anyone else being out of control... I've been to steeb a few times... I loved it!! then again it was just to sleep over on the girls wing( but not much happens), lol



Is Steeb still co-ed? It was back when I was there. There was a very cute big girl on the girl's wing that I would always run into at the vending machine,
she was sweet and would say "I don't care if I get fatter" , I would just smile at her. One time her snack got stuck in the vending machine and would not come out, I used my money to get a snack that I didn't want so that she could have her favorite snack. A girls gotta eat.


----------



## Just_Jen

Fatgirlfan said:


> One time her snack got stuck in the vending machine and would not come out, I used my money to get a snack that I didn't want so that she could have her favorite snack. A girls gotta eat.



that is the sweeeeeeeeeetest thing..there should be more of guys like you, casually bumping into girls like us! :wubu:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Just_Jen said:


> that is the sweeeeeeeeeetest thing..there should be more of guys like you, casually bumping into girls like us! :wubu:



I love fat girls who love to snack. She was sweet girl. I think I went to the vending machine over and over just to run into her. I mean vending machines are such a rip-off. I could have walked over to the store that was only one block away, but I knew that I would see her at the vending machine at the dorm.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Just_Jen said:


> that is the sweeeeeeeeeetest thing..there should be more of guys like you, casually bumping into girls like us! :wubu:



I wish there were more girls like you.


----------



## angel-1

bexylicious said:


> *right heres a pic of my thighs, well thigh lol. i love them cos theyre very soft and smooth! i have bruises on my belly from falling drunk, try to ignore those lol...*



WOW!!!!!:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## JohnWylde

Well all I can say is that as an FA, I adore a lady with curves and if she also has big soft curves at the top of her thighs then wow! I like 

I attach a pic of my lovely Renee - I love this view of her thighs and no you cant see anything naughty, that is the tops of her thighs you can see and I think she looks really beautiful in this view.

I do have Renee's full permission to post her pic and I would love to share her gorgeous thighs on this thread.

John W

 :smitten:






SoVerySoft said:


> I'm going to let the guys field this one - you'll like the responses! But I will say that I had a BF several yrs ago who considered that part of my thighs a particular delicacy and he would nibble on it. So yeah, I think he liked it



View attachment Renee Thighs mmmm.JPG


----------



## DoctorBreen

I love big, luxurious thighs, but yet again, same can be said for everything about the female figure. :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen

Fatgirlfan said:


> I love fat girls who love to snack. She was sweet girl. I think I went to the vending machine over and over just to run into her. I mean vending machines are such a rip-off. I could have walked over to the store that was only one block away, but I knew that I would see her at the vending machine at the dorm.



bless you, that is just THE cutest thing! i want guys that will stalk rip off vending machines for me hehe


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> im sooo jealous hehe your thighs look gorgeous..:bow:



*aww thanks jen!!*


----------



## diggers1917

bexylicious said:


> * i have bruises on my belly from falling drunk, try to ignore those lol...*



Well, I'll certainly try. Now, is there anything in this picture to draw my attention away from a few bruises? Ah, yes, the *absolutely gorgeous* lady in the picture! I love those sort of distractions.


----------



## Paul Delacroix

diggers1917 said:


> Well, I'll certainly try. Now, is there anything in this picture to draw my attention away from a few bruises? Ah, yes, the *absolutely gorgeous* lady in the picture! I love those sort of distractions.



What bruises..?


----------



## JohnWylde

Well Doctor we seem to be that rare breed FAs in the UK midlands who are not in the closet!

John W



DoctorBreen said:


> I love big, luxurious thighs, but yet again, same can be said for everything about the female figure. :wubu:


----------



## diggers1917

Paul Delacroix said:


> What bruises..?



See? It works!


----------



## bexy

diggers1917 said:


> Well, I'll certainly try. Now, is there anything in this picture to draw my attention away from a few bruises? Ah, yes, the *absolutely gorgeous* lady in the picture! I love those sort of distractions.


*aww thank u :wubu:*


Paul Delacroix said:


> What bruises..?


*
exactly *


----------



## samsam81073

I love thick thighs, and a big behind too! Nice post.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Just_Jen said:


> bless you, that is just THE cutest thing! i want guys that will stalk rip off vending machines for me hehe




you deserve your very own vending machine!!


----------



## Just_Jen

Fatgirlfan said:


> you deserve your very own vending machine!!



hehe i think all of the ladies do on dims ..oooh imagine having to pick what goes in the vending machine...mmm tough choices i imagine...:bow::smitten:


----------



## bexy

Fatgirlfan said:


> you deserve your very own vending machine!!





Just_Jen said:


> hehe i think all of the ladies do on dims ..oooh imagine having to pick what goes in the vending machine...mmm tough choices i imagine...:bow::smitten:



*i hate vending machines so much they always eat my money or my hand ive never had any luck with them lol!! im actually rather frightened of them now *


----------



## Just_Jen

bexylicious said:


> *i hate vending machines so much they always eat my money or my hand ive never had any luck with them lol!! im actually rather frightened of them now *



hehe what about vending machines that you dont actually have to pay for..or you pay using..um..peanuts? hehe how on earth does it eat your hand? i have the most amusing imagery of you with your arm stuck in a vending machine trying to act cool so no one notices..


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> hehe what about vending machines that you dont actually have to pay for..or you pay using..um..peanuts? hehe how on earth does it eat your hand? i have the most amusing imagery of you with your arm stuck in a vending machine trying to act cool so no one notices..



*THAT has actually happened!!! in work, when my crisps got stuck so i decided to try reach them with my blusher brush of all things, and got stuck! thats why i hate them! or the ones that u slide open to get a sandwich outta and the wee door slams shut and traps ur fingers! i think i killed a vending machine in a previous life and now they are all out to get me!*


----------



## Just_Jen

bexylicious said:


> *THAT has actually happened!!! in work, when my crisps got stuck so i decided to try reach them with my blusher brush of all things, and got stuck! thats why i hate them! or the ones that u slide open to get a sandwich outta and the wee door slams shut and traps ur fingers! i think i killed a vending machine in a previous life and now they are all out to get me!*



haha you just made me outwardly chuckle at work *ducks head down* 

omg that sounds absolutly hilarious!!were you mega embarrassed or did you try to play it cool? hehe 
oooh the evil sliding doors, i know your pain there, i manage to get stuck in them, and when you've already got something in your other hand it can be quite difficult to get free! 

haha you evil vending machine killer..it's got to be karma!


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> haha you just made me outwardly chuckle at work *ducks head down*
> 
> omg that sounds absolutly hilarious!!were you mega embarrassed or did you try to play it cool? hehe
> oooh the evil sliding doors, i know your pain there, i manage to get stuck in them, and when you've already got something in your other hand it can be quite difficult to get free!
> 
> haha you evil vending machine killer..it's got to be karma!



*luckily i dont get very embarrassed easily, but i did think "oh great, fat girl with her hand stuck in a vending machine" lol! i just played it cool, got my friend to turn it off sneakily at the plug and swiftly removed my hand....and my crips damn straight they were walkers sensations!*


----------



## bigrugbybloke

can bhm's post here as well? if so mine are a solid 36".


----------



## sweet&fat

bigrugbybloke said:


> can bhm's post here as well? if so mine are a solid 36".



Bring 'em on, my thick-thighed brother!


----------



## bigrugbybloke

sweet&fat said:


> Bring 'em on, my thick-thighed brother!



ok i might well do that  just needs me to get sozzled enough to get the other half interested to take pics of em lol


----------



## MrCreature

I read this thread and knew I had to join in. I really love women with big thighs. My last girlfriend was certainly pearshaped and beautiful. Too bad she never appreciated them like I did. But I think a woman with big thighs can look both very nurturing and caring, but also very strong and sexy. 

I was also a shy kid when I was young and I think I always liked women with big thighs because they had more to hide behind for protection. 

I of course don't do that as often now that I'm older.


----------



## angel-1

Ruby Ripples!!!! Mmmmmmmmmmmmm:wubu:


----------



## Neen

All i know is my upper thighs are pretty big. I'm only 5ft2 and the upper parts of my thighs measure at..30" around.. they are part of me, so i don't really care!


----------



## angel-1

Neen said:


> All i know is my upper thighs are pretty big. I'm only 5ft2 and the upper parts of my thighs measure at..30" around.. they are part of me, so i don't really care!



When do we get to see these lovely sounding thighs


----------



## RKC

Not that big but... 24" thighs. 36 in waist.


----------



## chublover350

i love me a thigh that i can wrap my arms around.....love them


----------



## biggirlcrazy

A girl w/ big thighs is an incredibly beautiful sight! Makes me feel all crazy inside 

Paul


----------



## bigbob10000

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?


 

WOW! Greats legs Sweet&Fat 


BigBob10000


----------



## bigbob10000

AnnMarie said:


> I'm always willing to play the picture game, and I think big thighs rule (I may be biased, having them and all... )  ('scuse the other bits, I cropped it but it looked REALLY weird, so figured I'd just post it as is.)


 

Yup, AnnMarie has some GREAT thighs! 

WOW

BigBob10000


----------



## Shosh

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



Nice pic S&F.

I have dimples on my bum.


----------



## bigbob10000

BigCutieCindy said:


> If y'all frequent the paysite board you're probably very sick of seeing my thighs, but I wanted to play too!
> 
> I am wearing undies....just really small ones. I tried to crop out my bottom but in doing so I had to crop some of my thigh as well, so I went with it as is.
> 
> Last time I checked my thigh (right one) was about 50inches


 
Cindy you have some Great thighs! :smitten:

Thanks for sharing

BigBob10000


----------



## activistfatgirl

Well, since we're nearing on the TWO YEAR anniversary of the start of this thread and its recently been brought to the front again, why not celebrate with some more pics? Not really newish...these are from fall of 2007.

Thighs that make my shins look nothing but "skinny"... 

View attachment thighs4.jpg


View attachment 000_0453web2.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

Such a unique shape. Cute!


----------



## Caine

wow, thats quite the bottomed out look, not often you see legs like those under thighs so heavenly


----------



## activistfatgirl

The Orange Mage said:


> Such a unique shape. Cute!





Caine said:


> wow, thats quite the bottomed out look, not often you see legs like those under thighs so heavenly



thanks, guys! I've always thought my legs were a wee...special.


----------



## exile in thighville

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, since we're nearing on the TWO YEAR anniversary of the start of this thread and its recently been brought to the front again, why not celebrate with some more pics? Not really newish...these are from fall of 2007.
> 
> Thighs that make my shins look nothing but "skinny"...



oh yum. in my office. now.


----------



## exile in thighville

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



and you too. love the new avatar pic!


----------



## biggirlcrazy

I don't have pix of anyones thighs, but you shouldn't refrain from wearing anything because of your big thighs. There is someone (like this guy: http://360.yahoo.com/biggirlcrazy) who would think you look OH SO, SO hot! Ok, maybe I better just shut up now. LOL! Take care!


----------



## biggirlcrazy

oh so sexy!!!


----------



## ignorantmonkey

Show Us Examples.....we Wanna See....


----------



## mrskeet

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, since we're nearing on the TWO YEAR anniversary of the start of this thread and its recently been brought to the front again, why not celebrate with some more pics? Not really newish...these are from fall of 2007.
> 
> Thighs that make my shins look nothing but "skinny"...



Hella thighs somebody is loving you.


----------



## KFD

DAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNN! (To Activist Girl's post...)


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

I have big thighs that are muscular on the outside and fat surrounding. my calves are also big and now flabby but used to be strong from ice skating


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

I noticed in the mirror the other day at the gym, that my thigs are much much larger than my calves. I never really noticed this before. I knew they were big and I knew my calves were big...but I really looked at myself the other day and thought damn...I really do have frog legs.


----------



## Seth Warren

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I noticed in the mirror the other day at the gym, that my thigs are much much larger than my calves. I never really noticed this before. I knew they were big and I knew my calves were big...but I really looked at myself the other day and thought damn...I really do have frog legs.



Now there's an interesting mental image...


----------



## Rowan

My thighs are huge...my thighs and hips are the biggest parts of me  I would love to be able to wear thigh high stockings, but I dont see that ever happening because even the biggest pairs ive ever found wouldnt work. Bleh


----------



## dragorat

*Rowan...your thighs are devine!Just part of what makes you the beauty you truly are!*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

I have a huge thigh (and butt) pict...not sure I am quite yet ready to post it...although seeing all the other girl's post their semi nudity pictures has given me a smidge more confidence....
Let me see if I can work up my courage!


----------



## SupaSexi

Well, here is my contribution. 

View attachment Picture 238.jpg


----------



## Caine

SupaSexi said:


> Well, here is my contribution.



and a VERY lovely contribution it is!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

SupaSexi said:


> Well, here is my contribution.





I know what you're doing...you're trying to break down my will power....
And sadly...it's working....

Now that pinkylou posted her squishyparts I feel all left out...hmmmm.....

Still trying to muster up my nerve....


----------



## Seth Warren

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Still trying to muster up my nerve....



Come on - everyone else is doing it! Give in to peer pressure! Jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## SupaSexi

LOL, how did you guess??? Come on, you are in good company. Let me see my fellow "thigh girl" who can't wear thigh highs either lol. 




No-No-Badkitty said:


> I know what you're doing...you're trying to break down my will power....
> And sadly...it's working....
> 
> Now that pinkylou posted her squishyparts I feel all left out...hmmmm.....
> 
> Still trying to muster up my nerve....


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Full on french toast and feeling wreckless....

I sure hope I don't regret this in the morning...


----------



## bexy

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Full on french toast and feeling wreckless....
> 
> I sure hope I don't regret this in the morning...



no chance of any regrets...this is beautiful.


----------



## tonynyc

SupaSexi said:


> Well, here is my contribution.



*An Absolute ThighStopper *:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:



bexylicious said:


> no chance of any regrets...this is beautiful.



*Hmmm- your regrets is our 'joy'  - thanks for posting such cute pics * :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

bexylicious said:


> no chance of any regrets...this is beautiful.




Thanks Bexy...coming from you that means A LOT to me......


----------



## SupaSexi

There is nothing to regret. You look classy & sexy!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Seth Warren

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Full on french toast and feeling wreckless....
> 
> I sure hope I don't regret this in the morning...



So, where exactly is the "Do Not Enter" tattoo going?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Seth Warren said:


> So, where exactly is the "Do Not Enter" tattoo going?





Ppppshaw----don't be a tease...


----------



## superodalisque

i'm Felecia and i have big thighs. there is no 12 step. my higher power likes them too 

View attachment trnspix 432.jpg


----------



## superodalisque

Rowan said:


> My thighs are huge...my thighs and hips are the biggest parts of me  I would love to be able to wear thigh high stockings, but I dont see that ever happening because even the biggest pairs ive ever found wouldnt work. Bleh



chubby chasers vip used to have some big ones but they've closed. thats where i found mine---the only pair that ever fit.  if anyone knows anyone who makes fishnets to fit 43 inch thighs let me/us know please! girls with big thighs love stockings too--and they love us.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

superodalisque said:


> chubby chasers vip used to have some big ones but they've closed. thats where i found mine---the only pair that ever fit.  if anyone knows anyone who makes fishnets to fit 43 inch thighs let me/us know please! girls with big thighs love stockings too--and they love us.





Boy, I agree...it is super hard to find those big stockings...


----------



## bigbob10000

superodalisque said:


> i'm Felecia and i have big thighs. there is no 12 step. my higher power likes them too


 


WOW, Great thighs Felecia! 


Thanks for sharing

BigBob10000


----------



## ecortez766

I do have to say that there are some fabulous legs here.


----------



## Neen

Hmm.. i guess you'd call them huge.. i'm 5ft1...and my thighs measure 27" around.. i think they are pretty chunky and lovely.. :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack

Neen said:


> Hmm.. i guess you'd call them huge.. i'm 5ft1...and my thighs measure 27" around.. i think they are pretty chunky and lovely.. :eat2:



This post is worthless without pics.

</obligatory>


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Here is the complete backside.....


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

chunkeymonkey said:


> Here is the complete backside.....




OMG...you have a great butt!!!! Love your back too!!!


----------



## bigrugbybloke

38" when sitting now, 36" when standing. rip through trousers almost on a monthly basis now  very expensive !


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

bigrugbybloke said:


> 38" when sitting now, 36" when standing. rip through trousers almost on a monthly basis now  very expensive !



Well you know what the solution to that problem is don't cha? 

Go naked


----------



## AtlantisAK

I do have very large upper thighs, although my calves are pretty big too...not in the least small. I just took a pair of specifically plus sized boots in to have them stretched out even further than they already were. Oi. Ill post a pic if i get a second without being bugged/in company of others


----------



## JohnWylde

I just have to post the most wonderful thigh pic showing a real SSBBW's thighs. I do love Renee's supersized thighs and calves so perhaps I am a bit biased!
I am sure She will be happy to receive any comments as will I.

lil john 

View attachment Renee Thighs Shot.JPG


----------



## Aleph0

CandySmooch said:


> are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body



Same problem with my g/f. Come on, the rolls are delicious! The curved triangle made of the lower side of the belly and the plump thighs -- aw, isn't that the definition of femininity? And besides, these rolls can save the panties from falling off completely when they roll off a round tummy


----------



## ladle

I want to bring this thread back from the dead in time for Xmas....cos who doesn't love Thighs!


----------



## LuvBigBoned

chunkeymonkey said:


> Here is the complete backside.....




Completely awesome and worthy of loving worship. Would love to curl up around those thighs and calves like a big cat. Rowr.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

What is my take on Huge Thighs. Well I like them how they shake when you walk and rub together. Its the way of a real woman.


----------



## ChaosElite

JohnWylde said:


> I attach a pic of my lovely Renee - I love this view of her thighs and no you cant see anything naughty, that is the tops of her thighs you can see and I think she looks really beautiful in this view.
> 
> I do have Renee's full permission to post her pic and I would love to share her gorgeous thighs on this thread.
> 
> John W
> 
> :smitten:



a great pic! - !WoW! :smitten:


----------



## MissToodles

big thighs that taper off into thinner calves. I actually like my legs, I feel they're very womanly. viva big thighs!


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Being an admirer of uniquely pear-shaped women, I can truly appreciate and desire huge thighs on a woman. 

It is one of the most sexiest things I can think of especially when coupled with a pair of wide shapely hips that just make you smile constantly.

It seems that all the women I meet that are built like that are married or have no desire to be in a serious relationship that will lead to something permanent.

So patiently I wait.


----------



## Pauline

Hubby loves 'em, they arent perfect or without ripples, but theyre all mine! :kiss2: 

View attachment big me.JPG


----------



## ecortez766

Pauline said:


> Hubby loves 'em, they arent perfect or without ripples, but theyre all mine! :kiss2:


But from what I could see. they look fabulous.


----------



## KayaNee

I love the soft squishy spots of my inner thighs. So yummy.


----------



## Russ2d

> I think the reverse is true as well- it's nice to feel a strong thigh against my squishy one (especially while sitting on someone's lap). The contrast is exciting!



You are my kind of woman Sweet and Fat... The contrast of a woman's softness to the hard body of a man is such a turn for me as well. I love women with soft squishy ready to be sunk into (everything!) thighs!


----------



## Russ2d

> I love the soft squishy spots of my inner thighs. So yummy.



Wow Kaynee your thighs and hips look so soft in your pic, my lap is available!! Wonderful :wubu:


----------



## ecortez766

KayaNee said:


> I love the soft squishy spots of my inner thighs. So yummy.


I would love to say that your thighs look so soft and lovely. I would love to just rest my head on them.


----------



## ladle

KayaNee said:


> I love the soft squishy spots of my inner thighs. So yummy.



Oh my...VERY yummy!


----------



## ignorantmonkey

Im a video producer that is specialized in sexy videos of very big legged women. Here's a sample of what I consider Big Thighs...
Happy 2009!
Manuel Barrancos. 

View attachment barrpic3.jpg


----------



## ignorantmonkey

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



WOW!....MY KIND OF LEGS!...LEMME DO A FREE DRAWING FOR YOU!...CHECK ME AT:
http://www.geocities.com/barrancosart
THANKS!
MANUEL BARRANCOS

New and improved art site coming soon!


----------



## sweet&fat

Sigh. My enthusiastic noob post has morphed into a haunting revenant!


----------



## ladle

sweet&fat said:


> Sigh. My enthusiastic noob post has morphed into a haunting revenant!



Sorry...for I was the one that dug this old thread back out....it was just too gorgeous to let it go to waste!:wubu:


----------



## JoeFA

Pauline said:


> Hubby loves 'em, they arent perfect or without ripples, but theyre all mine! :kiss2:



Damn i'm jealous of your hubby..... but also :wubu:


----------



## bobroberts

Hey ladies. I'm a male, early 20s. I've been struggling with my weight for years. I committed to a rigorous diet and exercise plan in my first year or college. I dropped 50 pounds by about 7 months or so later. I had to make a change because in my senior year of high school I couldn't stand to look at myself. I started lifting weights and significantly shaped myself, but still have probably 10 or 20 pounds of extra fat. 

My physique I often consider frustratingly feminine, with large legs and a huge butt that I can't seem to get rid of through any diet or exercise. I worked very hard on my legs, and my calves are extremely defined and muscular, as are my quads, giving me the same huge bulge. But my main problem is my butt and my inner thighs. I've slimmed down my outer thighs and the fronts of my legs to near skin tight, but that fat on my inner thighs and behind never seems to go away, no matter what I do. 

I just can't get rid of the last ten or twenty pounds. All I guess I can do is try to be comfortable with myself. As should you ladies.


----------



## bigtim59

personally I love big thigh the bigger the better.


----------



## Oirish

activistfatgirl said:


> Well, since we're nearing on the TWO YEAR anniversary of the start of this thread and its recently been brought to the front again, why not celebrate with some more pics? Not really newish...these are from fall of 2007.
> 
> Thighs that make my shins look nothing but "skinny"...



You have incredible legs and a very unique (and lovely) shape


----------



## Tracii

OH heck I have them too don't feel alone.
Even when I was thinner I had fat thighs.The last pic is present day thighs.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## luvembig

This is the kind of look I LOVE!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

View attachment 050o.jpg


----------



## dcoyote

I love my gams! I think my thighs are a bit big, but most of it is in the inner thighs. It's my hips and stomach that carry most of the weight. I love my calves the most though.


----------



## Tracii

dcoyote said:


> I love my gams! I think my thighs are a bit big, but most of it is in the inner thighs. It's my hips and stomach that carry most of the weight. I love my calves the most though.



OOOOO we need a pic please?...yes?


----------



## Ned Sonntag

luvembig said:


> This is the kind of look I LOVE!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


 Whoa this is Lynx Garcia! She's about as perfect as one could imagine and does some very funny video interviews...:bow::wubu:


----------



## dcoyote

Tracii said:


> OOOOO we need a pic please?...yes?


This is the best I could do short notice, but here you go. Sorry it's tiny!


----------



## Caine

superodalisque said:


> i'm Felecia and i have big thighs. there is no 12 step. my higher power likes them too



These are the thighs that the goddess' above ENVY and will kill for


----------



## Tracii

dcoyote said:


> This is the best I could do short notice, but here you go. Sorry it's tiny!



Nice stems baby


----------



## ecortez766

dcoyote said:


> This is the best I could do short notice, but here you go. Sorry it's tiny!


Well your thighs look fabulous.


----------



## wolfpersona

I aggree nice and wide.


----------



## Paquito

My thighs met when I was 10, and haven't separated since. It's a happy union.


----------



## Tania

Lawlz. THREAD BACK FROM THE GRAAAAAAVE. 

I have slender ankles, shapely calves, and BIG THIGHS. Not crazy-huge, but certainly squishier than average. 

View attachment Photo on 2009-09-22 at 16.07.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2009-09-22 at 16.08.jpg


----------



## Isa

Not the best shot but they are huge and in living color.


----------



## dimfav

My g/f weighs 143 lbs and is 5'3'' inches tall. For her frame, I'd say she's some thick thighs too. Basically, it depends on how much protein and fat is stored there. Generally, women with big thighs also have big asses, but it may happen that some of them only have big thighs due to lots of exercises in that area.


----------



## mantis_shrimp

I have pretty big, chunky thighs and i'm a guy. Some of it is muscle, but no more than the average guy ;O I seem to carry a fair bit of my mass in bottom half, it's quite odd for a guy i guess.


----------



## bigrugbybloke

mine still around the 36" mark :eat2:


----------



## ThunderThighs

Kimberleigh said:


> Because I couldn't resist the alliteration.



Far & away THE best legs I think I've ever seen. I don't know what happened to incredibly sexy miss Kimberleigh but I sure wish she'd return. 

I find miss Kimberleigh a very attractive woman. 
Anybody know here current whereabouts?


----------



## Tracii

I know what you mean I have always had thick thighs.Not complaining tho'.


----------



## bigbuttlover39

omgz, thick thigh thread = amazing. :bow: nothing beats the sexy awesome-ness of delightfully ample, thick, thunderous, juicy thighs! :eat2: *drools* lol i think you all get me.:blush:


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Wow, I agree! All these pics are beautiful


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Wow, I agree! All these pics are beautiful



_I think you are beautiful!_


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

Two hotties


----------



## ssbbwlvr725

I like big thighs on a BBW or SSBBW more than any other feature.


----------



## ssbbwlvr725

Supa Sexy. You have a beautiful pair of thighs and body.


----------



## balletguy

Thank you all for posting these pics are great


----------



## tinytoddy

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> SL Hot girl very very hot!!:wubu:
> 
> Did someone say thighs??????



Love those panties!!!


----------



## xysoseriousx

I'm a guy, so no. But huge, I mean like 24-36 inch thick thighs I think are sexy beyond belief.


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

I have huge legs just like the rest of me, I find people who have a huge body and skinny legs look wrong, maybe its just my opinion :S 

View attachment thighs29292.jpg


----------



## xysoseriousx

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I have huge legs just like the rest of me, I find people who have a huge body and skinny legs look wrong, maybe its just my opinion :S



Those legs are pretty nice looking.


----------



## haynguy

Cat said:


>



Wow cat, love the pic... very sexy pose and those skiers truly show your creative side! Awesome.


----------



## xysoseriousx

haynguy said:


> Wow cat, love the pic... very sexy pose and those skiers truly show your creative side! Awesome.



Most creative picture. EVER.


----------



## dan

Shazzy, LOve you huge thighs and arms...Looks like your arms are probably bigger than my legs.....That stuff is so sexy and a turn on to myself..


----------



## xysoseriousx

dan said:


> Shazzy, LOve you huge thighs and arms...Looks like your arms are probably bigger than my legs.....That stuff is so sexy and a turn on to myself..



Same here with me.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I have huge legs just like the rest of me, I find people who have a huge body and skinny legs look wrong, maybe its just my opinion :S





haynguy said:


> Wow cat, love the pic... very sexy pose and those skiers truly show your creative side! Awesome.



definitely THICK THIGHS FTW right there :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I have huge legs just like the rest of me, I find people who have a huge body and skinny legs look wrong, maybe its just my opinion :S



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I have huge legs just like the rest of me, I find people who have a huge body and skinny legs look wrong, maybe its just my opinion :S



I am a fool for thighes like your :smitten:


----------



## Dhaos

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I have huge legs just like the rest of me, I find people who have a huge body and skinny legs look wrong, maybe its just my opinion :S



I think the same. People with big belly and skinny legs look so wrong to me D:


----------



## Jigen

Dhaos said:


> I think the same. People with big belly and skinny legs look so wrong to me D:



The same to me. It just looks incomplete. I prefer BIG EVERYWHERE.


----------



## bigbuttfan

Wonderful thick thighs,I love em!


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I have huge legs just like the rest of me, I find people who have a huge body and skinny legs look wrong, maybe its just my opinion :S



Wow, girl! I could fall in love w/ a booty like that... :smitten:


----------



## AtlantisAK

I've got some thick thighs too. But then, my calves are also thick...Fairly in portion with everything all in all, which I like!

Note: I was -trying- to hide from the camera. Apparently that pillow doesn't cover me too well. Lol. 

View attachment IMG_2414.JPG


----------



## AKatDemic

For truly gorgeous thighs, Jenni and Carla (the bombhshells) get my vote!


----------



## dan

AtlantisAK said:


> I've got some thick thighs too. But then, my calves are also thick...Fairly in portion with everything all in all, which I like!
> 
> Note: I was -trying- to hide from the camera. Apparently that pillow doesn't cover me too well. Lol.


I love you really fine curves.. Love to see more.:wubu::smitten::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## tinytoddy

haynguy said:


> Wow cat, love the pic... very sexy pose and those skiers truly show your creative side! Awesome.



Looks like a bunch of Tiny Toddys!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Caine

AtlantisAK said:


> I've got some thick thighs too. But then, my calves are also thick...Fairly in portion with everything all in all, which I like!
> 
> Note: I was -trying- to hide from the camera. Apparently that pillow doesn't cover me too well. Lol.



YOu're thighs look grreat Atlantis, very lovely figure


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

AtlantisAK said:


> I've got some thick thighs too. But then, my calves are also thick...Fairly in portion with everything all in all, which I like!
> 
> Note: I was -trying- to hide from the camera. Apparently that pillow doesn't cover me too well. Lol.



I love that photo! Hilarious. Too cute. I probably would've done the same when not prepared to have someone pull a candid camera.

Cheers, sweetie.

Katerina
*btw, I've got big ol' thighs that are 35" around. One of my old school chums waist is 3" inches smaller. Oy.:doh::blush: Thank goodness for the guys that like 'em.


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



What? Huh? err, no... But, if you like I'd be happy to give you a massage... :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

CandySmooch said:


> Wait, let me get something straight here! I'm new to the forum and I'm here to find self acceptance.....I've always thought I was cute & happy until these past few years, (I'm trying to figure out what changed).........are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body but when I look in the mirror of course I see a chubby girl with DD's but I still have an hourglass figure.......I just couldn't get over the ugly look of the fat roll at the top of my thighs.....but from what I'm gathering......men can find this a turn on?????



Yes, you are correct...

I am one. I am a man, a big, strong, healthy, some would good looking and successful man and, while I love women of all shapes and sizes, I especcially love... big women. Yes, fat women. Huh? you say... Really? Yes. It is true. That is why I am here. :wubu: I walk past a big girl and I always want to say hi...

Yeah, there are guys who think you are hot. I am one of em.


----------



## KitKat341990

I have this too, my thighs deposit most of my lower half's weight. It's all settled in my hips and thighs. It's caused me to have cellulite as well. Sad thing if I know it's not muscle in my legs either.







Excuse the terrible crop job, had to get rid of family.


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

KitKat341990 said:


> I have this too, my thighs deposit most of my lower half's weight. It's all settled in my hips and thighs. It's caused me to have cellulite as well. Sad thing if I know it's not muscle in my legs either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the terrible crop job, had to get rid of family.



You look beautiful to me.


----------



## nikola090

you look beautiful also to me!


----------



## Markt

KitKat341990 said:


> I have this too, my thighs deposit most of my lower half's weight. It's all settled in my hips and thighs. It's caused me to have cellulite as well. Sad thing if I know it's not muscle in my legs either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the terrible crop job, had to get rid of family.



great legs, and cute pic - love the pose!


----------



## KitKat341990

Thanks everyone, I like my legs too just something I had to say though.


----------



## Russ2d

KitKat341990 said:


> I have this too, my thighs deposit most of my lower half's weight. It's all settled in my hips and thighs. It's caused me to have cellulite as well. Sad thing if I know it's not muscle in my legs either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the terrible crop job, had to get rid of family.




You have beautiful legs, soft and very womanly.


----------



## KitKat341990

Yes I am a woman. I have more pics to share if someone can point me to a proper thread.


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

KitKat341990 said:


> Yes I am a woman. I have more pics to share if someone can point me to a proper thread.



You are here girl. Post all you want.


----------



## KitKat341990

biggirlcrazy3 said:


> You are here girl. Post all you want.



Ok then.

Few more thigh shots and one showing off the butt. 
















BUM


----------



## Markt

very nice. i think its safe to say you will get a lot of fans here. 
many of us would like to take you to a buffet....again and again!


----------



## nikola090

I agree....think that this girl will has a lot of fans!


----------



## NJDoll

my thighs, hips and bum largest part on me. 

View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 134.jpg


View attachment 2010-10-19_0220.jpg


View attachment 2010-10-19_0219.jpg


----------



## nikola090

NJ, you look great, italian blood!


----------



## Markt

NJDoll said:


> my thighs, hips and bum largest part on me.



You must turn a lot of heads when you enter a room.... :smitten:


----------



## NJDoll

nikola090 said:


> NJ, you look great, italian blood!



Ty!! Yes, our Italian blood!!


----------



## NJDoll

Markt said:


> You must turn a lot of heads when you enter a room.... :smitten:



That is so sweet of you, thank you!! Hope to see you at some coming events, maybe I can turn your head in person.


----------



## Markt

NJDoll said:


> That is so sweet of you, thank you!! Hope to see you at some coming events, maybe I can turn your head in person.


That would be nice...ps  Bayonne isn't that far from NYC...


----------



## NJDoll

Markt said:


> That would be nice...ps  Bayonne isn't that far from NYC...



Yes I know, we're only about 20 mins away from each other. What part of NYC are you in?


----------



## supersoup

i feel like i'd blow this thread's mind if i posted my huge thighs.


----------



## tonynyc

KitKat341990 said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Few more thigh shots and one showing off the butt.



*Nice Pic KitKat- the poor Muscle Shark didn't have a chance *



NJDoll said:


> my thighs, hips and bum largest part on me.



*
NJ Doll: Be proud of your BUM 
* :happy:



supersoup said:


> i feel like i'd blow this thread's mind if i posted my huge thighs.



*We are ready to be blown away*


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

NJDoll said:


> my thighs, hips and bum largest part on me.



You look hot girl


----------



## Caine

KitKat341990 said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Few more thigh shots and one showing off the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUM



Wow, ABOSOLUTELY gorgeous! man, what a wonderful set of thighs on a gorgeous lady!


----------



## KitKat341990

Caine said:


> Wow, ABOSOLUTELY gorgeous! man, what a wonderful set of thighs on a gorgeous lady!



Thank you very much!

They've probably gotten a bit bigger than these photos show haha.


----------



## bigbellyroll

My thighs have always been like that. My poppy used to tell me I had legs like a race horse. There was quite a while when they stuck out further than my belly, but after I had my daughter any weight I added started going straight to my belly so it would be impossible for anything to stick out further than that mass.


----------



## Caine

KitKat341990 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> They've probably gotten a bit bigger than these photos show haha.



Most welcome Kitkat, if they have, they must be even Lovelier now than they are here, you have absolutely gorgeous thighs!


----------



## 2_Cool

KitKat341990 said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Few more thigh shots and one showing off the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUM



gorgeous as a whole and awesome legs! definitely got it goin on


----------



## Never2fat4me

sweet&fat said:


> I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the very large dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not a very aesthetic picture, granted). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with it- I love to touch it and I even love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?



Don't have something like that, but like many of the guys here, wish I had access to something like that! 

Chris


----------



## Tracii

Still got em"
Spanks would have helped to cover the cheeze!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

supersoup said:


> i feel like i'd blow this thread's mind if i posted my huge thighs.



You would, so please do! (And I still think you need to get out from behind the camera - monitor? - so to speak and start your own BigCuties site...)

Chris :smitten:


----------



## dan

Tracii said:


> Still got em"
> Spanks would have helped to cover the cheeze!!



Looks good...


----------



## Juice

As already mentioned in another post I always think of myself as a belly girl until I really take a look at my thighs. In the picture I'm wearing a skirt that used to be long (now it doesn't fall below my knees) and I have to lift my belly up to show the full size of my thighs. It's when I see photos like this that I realize that I have truly approached the big 500


----------



## swarbs

Juice said:


> As already mentioned in another post I always think of myself as a belly girl until I really take a look at my thighs. In the picture I'm wearing a skirt that used to be long (now it doesn't fall below my knees) and I have to lift my belly up to show the full size of my thighs. It's when I see photos like this that I realize that I have truly approached the big 500




yum..

and kitkat love those pink shorts..I'd definitely hit it


----------



## Juice

And one more :blush:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Juice said:


> And one more :blush:



No blushing, hun! I always believe you are a beautiful lady and thse pics show it off. Thank you for posting. Hope you have a great day:blush:


----------



## wrench13

I like the kind of thighs that, when the lady squeezes my head between them, she says "You're going bye bye for awhile"!


----------



## iglooboy55

Czech deez hot thighz.
View attachment 101206-141244.jpg


----------



## KFD

KitKat341990 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> They've probably gotten a bit bigger than these photos show haha.





This might be a bit of a necropost, but PICS OR IT DID'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## bigbuttfan

CandySmooch said:


> Wait, let me get something straight here! I'm new to the forum and I'm here to find self acceptance.....I've always thought I was cute & happy until these past few years, (I'm trying to figure out what changed).........are you telling me that someone would actually find the fat roll at the top of my thighs ATTRACTIVE???? Its the part I hate most of my body but when I look in the mirror of course I see a chubby girl with DD's but I still have an hourglass figure.......I just couldn't get over the ugly look of the fat roll at the top of my thighs.....but from what I'm gathering......men can find this a turn on?????



Yes this man finds fat thighs or fat rolls at the top or anywhere else on the thigh to be a huge turn on and I also love cellulite all over them too:eat2:


----------



## KitKat341990

KFD said:


> This might be a bit of a necropost, but PICS OR IT DID'T HAPPEN!!!



Look at Fattest Pics thread


----------



## oceanmachine

the bigger the better i think, and that goes for the calves too


----------



## evilvampire

KitKat341990 said:


> I have this too, my thighs deposit most of my lower half's weight. It's all settled in my hips and thighs. It's caused me to have cellulite as well. Sad thing if I know it's not muscle in my legs either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the terrible crop job, had to get rid of family.



Damn definately a cutey!


----------



## Pearlover90000

NJDoll said:


> Ty!! Yes, our Italian blood!!



NJ Doll:

You look amazingly sexy!
And NJ is not far from NY, which is where I am.

You're a hottie!

ty,

PL


----------



## thebigbossman

hun, 

you have absolutely nuthin to worry about! x


----------



## thepiscn

KitKat341990 said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Few more thigh shots and one showing off the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUM



Wow, you look amazingly lovely. Thanks for posting, hope to hear from you on the boards more in the future.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Cross posted from the belly/nekkid threads, sorry...

Pic of me from Adipositivity today...

View attachment 93377


----------



## BBW_Curious1

I have very thick thighs--mostly muscular on the outer and tops/front? but the inside is soft, and yes the backs have the "dreaded" cellulite--but I love how strong they are 

I say BE YOU, LOVE YOU and F#$% everybody who doesn't.


----------



## midnightcomet

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross posted from the belly/nekkid threads, sorry...
> 
> Pic of me from Adipositivity today...
> 
> View attachment 93377



Exquisitely beautiful.


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

Juice said:


> As already mentioned in another post I always think of myself as a belly girl until I really take a look at my thighs. In the picture I'm wearing a skirt that used to be long (now it doesn't fall below my knees) and I have to lift my belly up to show the full size of my thighs. It's when I see photos like this that I realize that I have truly approached the big 500



those lege look mighty sexy to me...


----------



## tinkerbell

Yes, I have fat thighs. And a big ass.


----------



## Isa

Trying to post a photo but the system is not cooperating.


----------



## Mikey

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross posted from the belly/nekkid threads, sorry...
> 
> Pic of me from Adipositivity today...
> 
> View attachment 93377



Be still my heart!!!! :smitten:


----------



## luvssbbw2

Really strong thigh muscles and super thick and heavy: Fantastic and extremely, extremely attractive to me.


----------



## Lorenzo670

i love hug thighs so sexyyyyyy


----------



## caveman73

<KNOCK> (of a gavel)

I believe the thighs have it.


----------



## mni6762

love those


----------



## Kamily

tinkerbell said:


> Yes, I have fat thighs. And a big ass.



So do I. Its been that way my whole life.


----------



## penguin

I posted these in the 'sexiest pictures in clothes' thread, but I think they go here, too. I have VERY thick thighs.


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> I posted these in the 'sexiest pictures in clothes' thread, but I think they go here, too. I have VERY _gorgeous _thighs.



Just a small fix up in your statement


----------



## ChickletsBBW

Great pics  You look really really great in that bathing suit ! I wish I could find a one piece that I look good in. 
I'm too big in the bottom and not big enough in the top lol




penguin said:


> I posted these in the 'sexiest pictures in clothes' thread, but I think they go here, too. I have VERY thick thighs.


----------



## LifeTraveller

I am in total agreement with Tad's "revamp" quoting penguin. . She does indeed have gorgeous thighs. .


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> I posted these in the 'sexiest pictures in clothes' thread, but I think they go here, too. I have VERY thick thighs.



They look like they'd make for good earmuffs.

If y'know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> Just a small fix up in your statement



Heh, they're thick and gorgeous 



ChickletsBBW said:


> Great pics  You look really really great in that bathing suit ! I wish I could find a one piece that I look good in.
> I'm too big in the bottom and not big enough in the top lol



Thanks! This one is by Kiyonna. They have some GREAT clothes.



LifeTraveller said:


> I am in total agreement with Tad's "revamp" quoting penguin. . She does indeed have gorgeous thighs. .



Thank you!



Blackjack said:


> They look like they'd make for good earmuffs.
> 
> If y'know what I'm sayin'.



So I've been told


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> I posted these in the 'sexiest pictures in clothes' thread, but I think they go here, too. I have VERY thick thighs.



These photos definitely underscore what a beautiful woman you are, Penguin! And yes, you do have very thick thighs. We're so glad you do!! :smitten:


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> These photos definitely underscore what a beautiful woman you are, Penguin! And yes, you do have very thick thighs. We're so glad you do!! :smitten:



Aww thanks  These thighs make finding pants that fit hard, but they're strong and sexy, so I don't mind too much


----------



## Isa

Making a point, about what I have no idea, but the thighs are present and accounted for.


----------



## Isa

ChickletsBBW said:


> Great pics  You look really really great in that bathing suit ! I wish I could find a one piece that I look good in.
> I'm too big in the bottom and not big enough in the top lol




Have you tried the suits from Junonia? I've fallen in love with them and the Delta Burke collection at Catherine's.


----------



## Captain Save

Isa said:


> Making a point, about what I have no idea, but the thighs are present and accounted for.



I admire your eloquence.


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> Aww thanks  These thighs make finding pants that fit hard, but they're strong and sexy, so I don't mind too much



Wearing pants is SO overrated. They look way better in these pics in all their bare glory.


----------



## LifeTraveller

Isa said:


> Making a point, about what I have no idea, but the thighs are present and accounted for.



I have to admit, I'd have heard the point you were making, but what I would remember are those magnificent thighs. . well among other things, you are a beautiful woman, to be sure!


----------



## Isa

Captain Save said:


> I admire your eloquence.





LifeTraveller said:


> I have to admit, I'd have heard the point you were making, but what I would remember are those magnificent thighs. . well among other things, you are a beautiful woman, to be sure!



Thank you gentlemen. :blush:


----------



## tonynyc

Isa said:


> Making a point, about what I have no idea, but the thighs are present and accounted for.



*I*sa aka 'ThighMaster' :wubu: :wubu: will we get a sneak preview of you wearing those wonderful swimsuits??????


----------



## Isa

tonynyc said:


> *I*sa aka 'ThighMaster' :wubu: :wubu: will we get a sneak preview of you wearing those wonderful swimsuits??????



Tony, while I have a few shots, I doubt they will make an appearance on DIM anytime soon. Sorry about that my friend.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Ugh my crazy thighs ruined my stockings! 

It was totally worth it though  

View attachment tumblr_m15ce6h0bJ1qkdf8zo1_500.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Stuffingkit said:


> Ugh my crazy thighs ruined my stockings!
> 
> It was totally worth it though



Couldn't agree more! You are looking totally hot. :eat2:


----------



## boy22bbwluv

penguin said:


> I posted these in the 'sexiest pictures in clothes' thread, but I think they go here, too. I have VERY thick thighs.



You are gorgeous!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Penguin you are a beautiful lady, WOW!!!!!! 



boy22bbwluv said:


> You are gorgeous!


----------



## Schnauzer1124

I have the biggest hips of anyone I know at about 9 ft around. Most of the time they get stuck in doors. I no longer go outside because squeezing thru doors as small as mine causes bruises.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Um.................


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um.................



This.

I think I smell something fishy here.


----------



## Blackjack

Schnauzer1124 said:


> I have the biggest hips of anyone I know at about 9 ft around. Most of the time they get stuck in doors. I no longer go outside because squeezing thru doors as small as mine causes bruises.



Oh hey, I recognize you from the two accounts you made on Fantasy Feeder posting the exact same kind of stuff.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I know this is a troll, but his fantasy math is terrible. My hips are 7.5 feet around (shut up) and I have no problem getting through doors. Another 18 inches would not make a difference, especially since it wouldn't go straight out, but rather be distributed circularly.


----------



## penguin

boy22bbwluv said:


> You are gorgeous!





pjbbwlvr said:


> Penguin you are a beautiful lady, WOW!!!!!!



Thank you both


----------



## balletguy

penguin said:


> I posted these in the 'sexiest pictures in clothes' thread, but I think they go here, too. I have VERY thick thighs.



Cute suit


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Absolutely Gorgeous Lady, WOW!!!



AtlantisAK said:


> I've got some thick thighs too. But then, my calves are also thick...Fairly in portion with everything all in all, which I like!
> 
> Note: I was -trying- to hide from the camera. Apparently that pillow doesn't cover me too well. Lol.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Here is another one! Without ripped stockings haha! 

View attachment tumblr_lx5wzqMbzG1qkdf8zo1_1280.jpg


----------



## midnightcomet

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know this is a troll, but his fantasy math is terrible. My hips are 7.5 feet around (shut up) and I have no problem getting through doors. Another 18 inches would not make a difference, especially since it wouldn't go straight out, but rather be distributed circularly.



"shut up"? lol...All I was going to say was how breathtakingly beautiful you sound.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

huge thighs you say...I resemble that remark, mine are each 45" the last time i measured

sitting







another view standing


----------



## Paul

Yea, Mighty Mouse rules. Nice pictures.


ThaliaBombshell said:


> huge thighs you say...I resemble that remark, mine are each 45" the last time i measured
> 
> sitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view standing


----------



## kendall

since i dont have a photo of my ex girlfriend's thighs the best reference is a canadian ssbbw model who goes by 'juicy jaqulyn' -search will spellcheck that.
these thighs are like pillows of flesh that just blow up without rolls or saddlebags or so called cellulite aka cottage cheese dimples. i doubt its diet. 99% of physiology is genetic. the fat at 450-750 lbs is so solid it could almost pass for muscle in a photo but it is typically medium soft fat. sometimes the entire figure including non saggy tubular pillow belly and giant buttock pillows is this 'solid.'
obviously this type is erotically gluttonous and never loses and gains in yo yo manner and is often well over 500 and is typically a lustgluttonous feedee. the only reason my ex is my ex is she met a force feeder and was wild to blow up much fatter much faster. feedees over 300 with thighs like this easly find feeders because they plump up so perfectly with maxium bulge and minimum sag.
generally the intensity of lust and gluttony are connected intimately but since very few admit this that is as far as it will be discussed. enjoy the ride.


----------



## Blockierer

ThaliaBombshell said:


> huge thighs you say...I resemble that remark, mine are each 45" the last time i measured
> 
> sitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view standing


without any doubt, sexy


----------



## JohnWylde

Wow Thalia - you look so wonderful with your fantastic thighs and belly.

I do love a lady who has bigger thighs than my waist and at 37'' you easily overwhelm my waist!

John w




ThaliaBombshell said:


> huge thighs you say...I resemble that remark, mine are each 45" the last time i measured
> 
> sitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view standing


----------



## kendall

in addition to the massively fattened thighs hips, belly, etc. is the translucency of the skin and the visibility of all the blood vessels, which we normally only see on big breasts, which adds reality to the physiology of corpulent engorgement of the flesh. its the opposite of airbrushing or, today, photoshopping for evenness.


----------



## ssbbwlvr725

activistfatgirl said:


> No pics included!
> 
> I've got a question about big thighs: who's got em? I have never once seen pictures of anyone with thighs like mine.
> 
> They don't have rolls on them, nor are they rippled or riveted with cellulite. They are mostly smooth. But they are generally out of proportion with the rest of my body. My calves are thick and shapely, but TINY compared to my thighs.
> 
> My thighs stick out almost as far as my belly. Yes, it's true. If I press in my belly just a few inches, I can SEE the TOPS of my thighs. And my belly sticks out quite a lot. I can pull off a "thinner" look if I hide my thighs because a high amount of my weight is there, but not on the rest of my legs.
> 
> I don't know how else to describe my thighs without pics besides the fact they are so large they each stick out many inches from my body.
> 
> It's one of the main reasons I wouldn't sport a bikini, though it would be helpful if I saw someone that looked like me.
> 
> Anyone got any pics that are somewhat similiar to what I'm saying?



I am having trouble replying as there is no other place to reply than on this page. ssbbwlvr725


----------



## safunguy06

That's a beautiful thigh...my girl has incredible thighs and I do love spending time lovin on them...and she has these like, rolls on her inner thighs and they are so soft and fun to squeeze and suck on. She calls them her "balls", cracks me up. I call them the magic walls to her...well you get the idea. I've always been a thigh man. For those of you who remember the model Teighlor (RIP), those were the best thighs ever and now the title would fall to the model "Cheesecake". Be proud of your thighs ladies...each are unique and beautiful...


----------



## FatGirlLover

OK where has my post dissapeared to?


----------



## Stuffingkit

big thick thighs! 

View attachment DSCN2307.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

I'm a lot smaller than some of you ladies but I have pretty chunky thighs too, always have! Even when I was 110lbs when I looked down I could see the front of them sticking out!


----------



## shal

Woman's legs are just amazing, but when they have great big beautiful thighs its just amazing. The bigger and softer the better. Can't be to big.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well, I've got pants on unlike everyone else in this thread XD hehe, but you can see I've got some pretty big thighs. My legs in general are big. 320+ lbs on a 5'9" frame things even out pretty nicely.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Well, I've got pants on unlike everyone else in this thread XD hehe, but you can see I've got some pretty big thighs. My legs in general are big. 320+ lbs on a 5'9" frame things even out pretty nicely.



I can guess beautiful thighs under your pants. And such a nice smile


----------



## Sweetie

Did someone say huge thighs? 

View attachment 105988
View attachment 105989


----------



## x0emnem0x

azerty said:


> I can guess beautiful thighs under your pants. And such a nice smile



Thank you!



Sweetie said:


> Did someone say huge thighs?
> 
> View attachment 105988
> View attachment 105989



Yes, we did say huge thighs! You got 'em! It's okay, me too. Let's have a thigh-off. Hahaha.


----------



## Miskatonic

ThaliaBombshell said:


> huge thighs you say...I resemble that remark, mine are each 45" the last time i measured
> 
> sitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view standing



I know I've said it before but you've got an awesome body. I love your big, thick thighs! And I like the gothy look you have going on, too. You look great!


----------



## geetar6103

KitKat341990 said:


> I have this too, my thighs deposit most of my lower half's weight. It's all settled in my hips and thighs. It's caused me to have cellulite as well. Sad thing if I know it's not muscle in my legs either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the terrible crop job, had to get rid of family.


you are beautiful!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Well, I've got pants on unlike everyone else in this thread XD hehe, but you can see I've got some pretty big thighs. My legs in general are big. 320+ lbs on a 5'9" frame things even out pretty nicely.



Looking gorgeous!:smitten:


----------



## ssbbwpear

GPL said:


> Hi SSBBWPear.
> 
> Welcome in Dimensions. Hope you have a good time and hope to hear more from you.
> 
> GPL.


Gee thanks! Yes, I have huge thighs. I don't like them but they are mine LOL!


----------



## DragonFly

ssbbwpear said:


> Gee thanks! Yes, I have huge thighs. I don't like them but they are mine LOL!



Welcome back to Dimensions!


----------



## LifelongFA

Love those big thighs!


----------



## DragonFly

LifelongFA said:


> Love those big thighs!


Lol some of the threads are crazy old and this is the thrid one I have seen revived and the OP shows up again. There must be some magic in the air.


----------

